# WoW soll abgeschafft werden?!?



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (30. April 2009)

Hi ich habe das forum und die umfrage eröffnet um mal die meinungen der buffed leser zu dem http://wow.buffed.de/news/10053/wow-csu-mi...l-wow-verbieten zu hören.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Druidikas (30. April 2009)

die meine alles besser zu wissen...


FIRST


----------



## DamokIes (30. April 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?



Ja weg damit!


----------



## DonVerse (30. April 2009)

WoW ab 16 oder 18 einzufuehren faende ich noch einigermassen vertretbar und es gibt auch vernuenftige Gruende dafuer.


Ich persoenlich wuerde mit einer Neueinstufung leben koennen, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass da irgendetwas passiert, ausser noch mehr heisser Luft...


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. April 2009)

Die haben echt keine Ahnung das Spiel beinhaltet keine Gewalt! sie sollen es höchstens ab 18 machen, da wo jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist. Das ist echt eine Sauerei von denen...


----------



## Sator (30. April 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass WoW in Deutschland diesen "Krisenstatus" erreicht hat, dass sich die Politker damit unbedingt auseinandersetzen müssten. Man merkt einfach, denen geht der Gesprächsstoff aus und irgendiwe müssen sie sich wieder in den Vordergrund rücken. Nunja, wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was die Umfrage angeht: Wär mir egal wenn se WoW abschaffen würden, weil es im normalen Fall eh nur ein weiterer Zeitvertreib ist. Was die Altersbegrenzung angeht, könnten sie das Limit dennoch auf min. 16 anheben.

*Im Endeffekt* ist das eh alles nur heiße Luft um den Wahlkampf anzukurbeln. Bestes "Bei-Spiel" ist Counterstrike. So schnell man nach Winnenden wieder danach geschrien hat, von wegen auf Index setzen, is es genausoschnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden, weil es einfach keinen interessiert.

Aber was erzähl ich euch das Alles eigentlich? Dass deutschlands Politiker die Inkonsequenz in Person sind, kann man jeden Tag in den Nachrichten sehen.

In dem Sinne, Allen ein frohes, verlängertes Wochenende (zumindest BW) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (30. April 2009)

totaler schwachsinn, ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass wow der quell allen übels ist, und bezweifle auch, dass wow maßgeben jemals daran beteiligt sein wird.
meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (30. April 2009)

also ich persönlich find es ne sauerei... ich hoff es zwar nicht , aber wenn sie es schaffen sollte dann würds nich wirklich was bringen.... mindestens 70% der wow zocker würden auch nur auf HDRO oder warhammer umsteigen...


----------



## Pyroclastian (30. April 2009)

Die sollen mal lieber das Weißbier an der CSU-Theke verbieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basle (30. April 2009)

Naja Keine Gewalt ist so ja net ganz richtig, gehe mal auf nen PvP Server ;-). Aber ein Killerspiel in dem Sinne ist es nun wahrlich nicht. Ab 18 würde aber auch nur bedingt helfen. Es gibt genug Jüngere, die voll in Ordnung sind, und viele über 18 die nen Sockenschuss haben. Es würde es  zwar eingrenzen aber nicht ausräuchern.


----------



## Kindgenius (30. April 2009)

Ich finde solche Leute einfach nur DUMM.

Wie viele Studien soll man eigentlich noch machen, dass der Gewaltgrad eines Spiels den Spielern NULL ausmacht? Man achtet mehr auf die Spielmechanik, die Grafik und und und. Aber NICHT wie viel Gewalt steckt da drin! Da ist schon tausend Mal bewiesen worden, aber die Gehirnfurzer wollen einfach mal ein Spiel verbieten. 
Was das bringt sieht man ja schon so oft: Einfach ne torrent seite aufmachen, runterladen, fertig.
Sind die eigentlich so behindert um das zu kapieren?


----------



## Vizard (30. April 2009)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn, ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass wow der quell allen übels ist, und bezweifle auch, dass wow maßgeben jemals daran beteiligt sein wird.



/ironie on
Nein WoW ist das pure böse und gehört verboten, von allen Festplatten gelöscht und alle kopien davon verbrannt.
/ironie off

Mal ganz im ernst das WoW verboten wird wird nie passieren da hat Blizzard ja auch noch nen wörtchen mitzureden denke ich mal.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Kief (30. April 2009)

Fakt ist das es niemals in so einem Staat wie Deutschland, Frankreich, Spanien oder England abgeschafft werden kann.
In China und Japan geht sowas aber nicht bei uns.
Dafür ist der Gedanke an Demokratie und Freiheit viel zu stark bei uns eingeprägt.
Man könnte jetzt den Vergleich zu den Drogen nehmen und sagen "die wurden ja auch verboten" wobei meiner Meinung nach dies wieder in eine andere Schublade fällt.
Alles was man zuviel "macht" ist schädlich.
Gibt Leute die putzen sich  30 mal am Tag die Zähne... ergo Zahnfleisch failt nach ner Zeit.. .
Gibt Leute die waschen sich 50 mal am Tag die Hände...ergo Haut failt nach ner Zeit... .
Gibt Leute die Spielen 20 Stunden am Tag WoW...ergo Gehirn failt nach ner Zeit... .

Merkt ihr was?


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Die, die ab 18 ausgewählt haben sind wieder die kiddy like flammer die gerade 18 geworden sind und 16 bis 17 jährige als kiddys bezeichnen und meinen das alle flammer unter 18 sein müssen und nicht mal fragen wie alt die flammer und spammer sind sondern mit einer selbst verständlich keit rumstolzieren das diese niemal 18 oder älter sind das mir das kotzen kommt.


----------



## Basle (30. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> /ironie on
> Nein WoW ist das pure böse und gehört verboten, von allen Festplatten gelöscht und alle kopien davon verbrannt.
> /ironie off
> 
> ...




Wenn Deutschland es verbieten will, kann Blizz gar nix machen. Nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## luda (30. April 2009)

jo bla
bevor wow abgeschafft wird, baut man die mauer wieder auf
glaubt nicht jeden scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (30. April 2009)

das mit ab 18 hab ich übrigens mit rein genommen weil es von anderen politikern wieder gefordert wurde dass es ab 18 sein soll.... für die die das nicht wussten^^


----------



## Kief (30. April 2009)

Basle schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland es verbieten will, kann Blizz gar nix machen. Nur mal so nebenbei.




Wenn Deutschland etwas "verbieten" will muss erst einmal das Europaparlament zustimmen. Jedes Land der EU darf nicht einfach was verbieten.
Sondern die anderen Länder müssen zustimmen (zumindest ein paar).
Frankreich ist eines davon und da der Hauptsitz von Blizz seit Neustem in Europa bzw Frankreich ist werden dort (im Falle eines Verbots) Arbeitsplätze gestrichen => glaube das gefällt denen nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (30. April 2009)

Wurde nach Erfurt nicht Counter-Strike verboten? ^^ Hahahaha... nicht alles glauben was die Politiker sagen, meisst vertritt nur einer aus ner Partei eine Krasse Meinung und diese wird dann in den Medien kritisiert oder gelobt, aber die Partei steht meisst nicht hinter der Meinung der einzelperson. 

Für WoW wird es erst gefährlich wenn sich mehrere Parteien einer Meinung sind und ein Verbot für WoW durchbringen wollen. Also leute Take it Easy WoW wird euch nicht weggenommen.... CS wurde auch nicht verboten, soweit ich weiss. Das einzige, was WoW passieren kann, ist, dass eine erneute Jugendschutzprüfung darüber läuft...


----------



## Massìv (30. April 2009)

WoW in Deutschland verbieten, dann sind wir die Deutschen endlich los ;D
Ne spaß, Diese arme Frau soll mal selbst spielen und auch VERSTEHEN das es KEIN Killerspiel war/ist/sein wird!


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Ich bitte alle die voten besonders die ab 18 ihre meinung zu schreiben warum und wieso sie dies gewählt haben sonst muss ich davon ausgehen das diese personen die ganze zeit mit einem Brett vor den Kopf rum laufen und diese Personen einfach mal in eine schublade die müssen jünger als 18 sein abstempeln.

Hatt auch nur einer von den 18 votern jemals auch nur EINMAl nur EINMALl gefragt wie alt die spammer waren?


----------



## Hautbaer (30. April 2009)

Die Altersbeschränkung anheben könnte man ja vertretten aber die Umsetzung würde, wenn überhaupt, nur geringfügig etwas ändern.
WoW ab 16/18 bezieht sich doch dann hauptsächlich auf den Erwerb des Spiels,
wer das dann letztendlich spielt ist doch nicht nachvollziehbar.

Die Peinlichkeit mit der sich einige Politiker hier präsentieren, lässt am notwendigen Berufsskill zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guldehlin (30. April 2009)

Grossartige Politik, also, wenn dann bald wieder ein armer Irrer mient in irgendwelchen Schulen rum ballern zu müssen, dann ist es nicht mehr Counter strike und Slipknot schuld, sondern WoW und Tauren Chieftains 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2009)

und wieder einmal war ich meiner Zeit weit voraus.
bereits vor über einem Jahr, genau am 14.03.2008 hatte ich darüber berichtet.
Damals sollte noch nicht ganz WoW verboten werden aber immerhin...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=34685&hl=





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (30. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst das WoW verboten wird wird nie passieren da hat Blizzard ja auch noch nen wörtchen mitzureden denke ich mal.
> 
> MfG Vizard


nein hat blizzard nicht, leider. wenn wow verboten werden soll, dann wird es das auch. dafür gibt sogar gesetzte, wie z.b das jugendschutzgesetz


----------



## Cybereule (30. April 2009)

./auf Bann Knopf drück
Verdammte Schei...Verdammter Mist... wann lernt ihr es? 
1.Sufu
2.keine Threads zu eröffnen die eine Zeile lang sind
3.Die Politiker träuem von- wenn sie es machen würden hätten sie verkackt und zumindest kein Spieler würde sie wählen und dass sind verdammt viele
4.Die kennen den Spruch nicht : Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die ...halte
5.WoW kann süchtig machen genau so wie alkohol...aber Mittel wie Alkohol können und wollen sie nicht verbieten, dort kommt sehr viel Geld her das FEST verplant bzw. vergeben ist (btw: Die Alte ist aus Bayern, soll sie mal Bier verbieten...sie wird soviel Erfolg haben wie mit WoW
6.Sie sucht ihre 10 Minuten Ruhm
7.Sie haben keine Ahnung von der Materie...der Kariereberater hat ihr ein Zettel gegeben wo es drauf stand und sie hats - brav wie sie ist - vorgelesen
8.Wie wollen sie alle Spiele einziehen?
9.Die Leute holen es sich aus dem Ausland- fertig
10.Es ist in dem Grundgesetzbuch ein freier Medienumgang erlaubt...mit einem WoW Verbot wäre dieses Gesetz gebrochen.Vor dem Bundesgericht (wenns so weit kommt )wirds mit einer Warscheinlichkeit von ~ 90% abgelehnt
11.Die kommen eh nicht durch
12.Es sind Wahlen..danach ists wohl erstmal wieder ruhig um WoW


----------



## Adhira (30. April 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht, das es sich wirklich um WoW dreht - es ist halt einfach das bekannteste Spiel, das sogar die kennen, die vom PC grade mal wissen wo man ihn einschaltet (und vielleicht nicht mal das). 
Es sind einfach unqualifizierte Aussagen, die ihnen Wählerstimmen einbringen sollen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das es wirklich realistisch ist so ein Verbot durchsetzen zu können. 
Alkohol und Zigaretten verbieten sie ja schließlich auch nicht, obwohl bewiesen ist das es süchtig macht. Und bei den Computerspielen wird ihnen auch irgendwann mal aufgehen das sie da an der Mehrwertsteuer mitverdienen, dann ist ein Verbot genauso schnell wieder vom Tisch, wie Rauchfreie Kneipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (30. April 2009)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> nein hat blizzard nicht, leider. wenn wow verboten werden soll, dann wird es das auch. dafür gibt sogar gesetzte, wie z.b das jugendschutzgesetz



Wenn das so ist bemitleide ich euch Deutsche einfach nurmehr und binn froh das ich kein Deutscher bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird bestimmt lustig wenns wirklich soweit kommen sollte.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist bemitleide ich euch Deutsche einfach nurmehr und binn froh das ich kein Deutscher bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




eben! 
Dann würden wir Suchtis uns die Addons eben in der Schweiz / Österreich/ Holland etc kaufen und auf englischen Servern spielen. So what ?
Oder Blizz packt nen Server ins eins dieser Länder.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (30. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist bemitleide ich euch Deutsche einfach nurmehr
> 
> MfG Vizard


ich auch, mein freund....ich auch..


----------



## Vizard (30. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> eben!
> Dann würden wir Suchtis uns die Addons eben in der Schweiz / Österreich/ Holland etc kaufen und auf englischen Servern spielen. So what ?
> Oder Blizz packt nen Server ins eins dieser Länder.



Jo denke ich auch dass das ganze dann so gelöst wird falls es in Deutschland verboten werden sollte.
Einfach das Game aus Österreich bestellen und auf einem Schweizer Server spielen stell ich mir eigentlich toll vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Cherubimon (30. April 2009)

also jetzt fang ichs glauben an!
WoW ein killerspiel!?
haben sie der das gehirn voll gekackt oder wie?
ich will jetzt nicht auf ein niedriges niveu gehen (oder wie man das schreibt) aber wirklich
haben die nichts anderes zu tun als computerspiele runter zu machen?
und wenn man amok lauft dann sicher nicht wegen marylin manson oder com-spiele!
wie wärs z.B. mit mobbing!!!!!!!! so eine intoleranz der jugendlichen ist doch brutal!!!
XD bin ja selbst erst 15 xD
ich muss sagen wow ab 18 ist doch behindert immer auf jüngere los gehen!
ja es stimmt es gibt "kinder" die einfach nur schrott im gehirn haben, aber man kann nicht 
immer nur auf altersbeschränkung zurück weisen, es gibt ja auch genug 45 jährige die eine vollmeise haben
also wenns keine "speziellen" spieler mehr gibt kann es auch keine guten spieler oder "normale" spieler geben,
ps. deutsche als auch österreichische politiker regen sich über dinge auf die einfach lächerlich sind!!!
sie sollten mal auf die seuchen, misshandlungen, und andere wichtigere themen sich austoben als über 
WoW!!!!!! dann können sie sich ja gleich über "Teletubbies" unterhalten, verblödelung der kinder, 
schwule verhaltensweise, (name: Po) ach echt die politiker sind krank!!!
als nächsters sagen sie "Bob der Baumeister" sei ein kinderporno! 
also zu diesem themer wirklich keine kommentare mehr!
*lächerlich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry, wegen wahrscheinlichen schreibfehler
lg. Bloódymary


----------



## Zadius (30. April 2009)

hihi wie das passt. Schreibst Politikerin falsch (mit ck) und dann auch noch diese Umfrage, das passt in die Vorurteile von WoW perfekt rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber b2t:
1. Sucht kann alles sein. Der Mensch kann nach ALLEM Süchtig sein. Es gibt keine Grenzen, also ist es Schwachsinn anzufangen potenzielle Suchtmittel zu verbieten. -> Aufklärung
2. WoW ab 18? Ich gabs zu mich nervt das auch manchmal. Aber woher nehmt ihr die Gewissheit das alles Kiddies sind? Es gibt genausoviele über 18 die sich wie Minderjährige Verhalten und solange WoW an anonymes Spiel ist wird das auch so bleiben. Wenn sich jemand daneben benimmt wird Kiddie geschriehen aber wer frägt wirklich nach ob es wirklich ein Kiddie ist? Allein durch Auftreten und Namen lässt sich auf nichts schließen. Ich hatte schon leute im ts denen hat man nicht angehört (weder Stimme noch Verhalten) das sie Jugendliche sind.
3. macht mal keinen Stress. Es wird NIE passieren das ein Spiel oder eine Spielerubrik die so große Lobbyverbände hat und Fans verboten wird. Allein die politischen Folgen bzgl. Wiederwahl. WoW ist viel zu weit verbreitet und falls es doch soweit kommt: Es wird jahrelang die Gerichte beschäftigen ob es überhaupt möglich ist ein Spiel nachträglich zu verbieten und wie es mit Entschädigungen aussieht. Bis dahin sind wir alle alt.

gruss
zadius

p.s.
der pc und vorallem Spiele wird noch sehr, sehr lange der Sündenbock für alles sein. Warum? Geringe Akzeptanz bei den Wählern, hohe Akzeptanz bei den Nichtwählern so einfach ist das... deutsche Politik ist eine Politik des geringsten Widerstands.


----------



## Tamîkus (30. April 2009)

das wird sich net durchsetzen und wen dch dan müssen die die ganzena ndren spiele wie diablo cs warcraft  und das ganze verbieten da gibts angeblich auch so viel gewalt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (30. April 2009)

Hier gibt es auch einen kurzen WoW Teil, wo man sehr gut sieht, was solche tollen Leute, wie Politiker oder Leute von der Ard, über WoW denken. Echt zu geil!


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Cherubimon schrieb:


> also jetzt fang ichs glauben an!
> WoW ein killerspiel!?
> haben sie der das gehirn voll gekackt oder wie?
> ich will jetzt nicht auf ein niedriges niveu gehen (oder wie man das schreibt) aber wirklich
> ...


naja und ich bin 17 nächstes Jahr 18 und selbst ich finds schwachsinnig.

und alle die ab 18 gevotet haben melden sich ja noch immer nicht und wollten nur zeigen: boarr alterr igh so krase igh 18 supper kann so bumm bamm dingenx makhenund 18 welen bin jez fol kul.

ich bitte doch endlich darum mir einen grund zu nennen warum man ab 18 wählt oder fürs ganz verbieten ist:

wie gesagt ich wette keiner hat jemals gefragt wie alt die spammer sind sondern denkt sich nur das 18 jährige sowas nicht machen, einige andere fanden es einfach cool ab 18 zu wählen weil sie selber 18 sind [ toll ihr witzbolde] und einige wählen einfach nur aus schierer intelligenz ab 18.


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (30. April 2009)

Zadius schrieb:


> hihi wie das passt. Schreibst Politikerin falsch (mit ck) und dann auch noch diese Umfrage, das passt in die Vorurteile von WoW perfekt rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Die Peinlichkeit mit der sich einige Politiker hier präsentieren, lässt am notwendigen Berufsskill zweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 

Tja..... vielleicht gibts ja dann für Politiker die Wow spielen sogar noch ne Sonderregelung! Immerhin durften die Bayern ja auch noch in den Bierzelten rauchen, wo es im ganzen Rest von Deutschland verboten war!




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> eben!
> Dann würden wir Suchtis uns die Addons eben in der Schweiz / Österreich/ Holland etc kaufen und auf englischen Servern spielen. So what ?
> Oder Blizz packt nen Server ins eins dieser Länder.



Warum sollten sie es nicht so machen wie Tipp24?

Glückspiel im Internet wurde verboten und sie sind von "de" auf "com" umgezogen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (30. April 2009)

Ist mir Jacke wie Hose... wohne ja nimmer in Deutschland. *schwitz*

Aber gut, um auch noch was zum eigentlichen Thema su sagen: Solchen Aussagen (Abschaffung) sollte man keine große Beachtung schenken... das führt so oder so zu nichts. Die Altersbeschränkung (ab 16 oder 18) finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt verkehrt, nicht weil ich denke das hier dumme Kiddies oder ähnliches rumrennen, sondern weil viele Teenager/Jugendliche noch nicht in der Lage sind ihre Online-Zeit richtig einzuordnen.

Ich halte es für bedenklich, wenn ein 14-jähriger junger Mensch 10 Stunden am Tag vor dem Computer sitzt... von der Schule nach Hause kommt und bis in die Nacht hinein WoW daddelt. Das kann ja irgendwie nicht gesund sein oder? Zugegeben... für viele Erwachsene gilt das gleiche, aber denen kann man es nicht vorschreiben. Minderjährigen schon.


----------



## numisel (30. April 2009)

Ich wette keiner dieser Politiker hat sich WoW jemals auch nur in nem Elektronikfachmarkt angeguckt. Die haben mal wieder keine Ahnung was sie da verbieten, aber es ist was Böses, es hat soviel mit Gewalt zu tun (ok ich gehe jetzt raus un schieße Hasen und Eichhörnchen mit Blitzen aus meiner Hand ab) also muss es weg.

Sie können eine Altersbeschrenkung gerne einführen, nur es wird herzlich wenig bringen. Da sind dann die Eltern, die das Generve der Kinder nicht ertragen und ihnen Monat für Monat den Account verlängern. Und die Begründung mit dem Gewaltspiel zieht auch nicht. Aber es hört sich besser an zu sagen: " Es ist ein Killerspiel, es KÖNNTE (Chance 0,001% ca.) sein, dass jemand davon zum Amokläufer wird. Also verbieten wir es, wei keiner Amokläufer will!" , als wenn man sagt: "Das Spiel macht süchtig. Kinder können geschädigt werden (was auch nur eine Chance von ca. 1% hat)" , weil Süchtige sind Einzelschicksale, das interessiert die Medien nicht. Aber ein Amoklauf ist schlimm, also finden wir ein Mittel, was alle dazu bewegt, das BÖSE BÖSE KILLERSPIEL World of Warcraft abzuschaffen.

Wenn man diese Politiker das Spiel spielen lässt für mindestens einen Monaten und sie DANN auch noch was von Killerspiel labbern, sind sie nie selber Kind gewesen. Es geht dabei um ein SPIEL, nicht darum, möglichst viele zu töten (es sei denn, man bezeichnet Untote, Dämonen und Schlangenmenschen als real existierende Lebewesen).
Wenn die Politiker dann einen Moment gespielt haben, DANN können sie ANFANGEN  über das Spiel zu urteilen.


Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema!


----------



## Malakas (30. April 2009)

Ich finde die sollten sich mal um wichtigere Sachen kümmern ... 

und von einem CSU politiker lass ich mir schonmal garnichts über suchtgefahren erzählen. Die wollen ja auch nach 2 Mass  gemütlich Autofahren ...  

und die Tante Haderthauer ist was genau?!? stimmt ja, Bayerische Staatsministerin für Arbeit und Sozialordnung, Familie und Frauen (das muss also die Supernanny der CSU sein)... keine Ahnung warum die sich dazu berufen fühlt der FSK an Bein zu pinkeln, ... Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten sag ich da nur. 

Das hat lediglich PR Zwecke, bei mir hat´s gefunzt. Nie vorher was von dieser Frau gehört ^^


----------



## Harika (30. April 2009)

WOW-Spieler fordern Verbot von CSU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (30. April 2009)

WoW wäre nur der Anfang, wenn sie das irgendwie durch drücken würde es anderen Online Spielen ebenso an den Kragen gehen.
Das sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten bevor man irgendeinen geistigen Dünnpfiff hier von sich gibt, dann ist es auch aus mit all den anderen kleinen und größeren Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wäre es da wohl sinnvoll mal seine eigenen Vorlieben und Vorurteile beiseite zu stellen und den Damen und Herren aus der Politik ordentlich die Meinung zu geigen.

Nach wie vor ist es für Jugendliche lächerlich einfach an Alkohol zu kommen, aber da werden von der Polizei nun "Jugendliche" extra ausgebildet um nach Läden zu fanden die PC Spiele nicht richtig kontrollieren und vielleicht mal welche ohne Überprüfung des Ausweises raus geben... verkehrte Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Politik sollte mal lieber dafür sorgen das die Eltern nicht 24/7 jobben müssen um die Familie über Wasser zu halten, sondern das ein Beruf wieder ausreicht und dann auch wieder Zeit für Kind und Frau übrig bleibt das und nicht nur alle paar Wochen an irgendwelchen Feiertagen...

Oder das die Kinder entsprechende "Anlaufstellen" in ihrem Ort vor finden wo sie sich treffen und was unternehmen können.
Aber nein, sowas macht man natürlich lieber dicht "weil das Geld fehlt" und klatscht dafür dann lieber ein paar Straßenverschönerungen irgendwo in die Pampa oder stellt ein paar weitere neue Radarfallen auf...

Sag es ja immer wieder, wenn die Damen und Herren aus der Politik einen Schuldigen suchen müssen sie nur in den nächsten Spiegel schauen.


----------



## Mariell (30. April 2009)

wow ab 18 is ja noch viel leichter umgehbar als alk mit 18.... grosser bruder oder papa oder sonstwer gibt kreditkartennummer her und is scho drin der zwerg im spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fazit ----> sinnlos!
wow abschaffen? hm, ich glaub blizzard hat gute anwälte, wirds nicht geben das es abgeschafft wird. eventuell so wie in korea das du nach n paar stunden online sein automatisch für ne weile ausgeloggt wirst um runterzukommen, mehr sicher nicht.
und politiCkerin .... LOOOL @ rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (30. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ja weg damit!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Pyroclastian schrieb:


> Die sollen mal lieber das Weißbier an der CSU-Theke verbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als ob Bier aggressiv macht... Wer hat denn schonmal was von negativer Auswirkung von Alkohol gehört? Wenn ich genug saufe, bin ich vor Gericht doch eh nur noch vermindert Schuldfähig, das lohnt doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, da wollte jemand nur Werbewirksam irgendwas über ein aktuelles Thema blubbern. Das die Frau keine Ahnung von Computerspeilen hat, erkennt man ja sofort, oder sie tarnt ihr wissen sehr gut!

Kurzum: WAYNE!


----------



## TomBombadil (30. April 2009)

Es ist lächerlich nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Jede Komision die die Förderung von Gewalt untersuchen würde würde zu dem Ergebniss das WoW kein Potential zu Förderung vion Gewalt hat!
Die Polotik soll darf und kann sich nicht in die Freizeitbeschäftigung von uns einmischen. Wenn irgentwann auch nur annähernd so ein Gesetz gemacht würde wäre sofort eine Klage am Bundesverfassunggericht da und die würde durchkommen!


----------



## Astaramsis (30. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> und alle die ab 18 gevotet haben melden sich ja noch immer nicht und wollten nur zeigen: boarr alterr igh so krase igh 18 supper kann so bumm bamm dingenx makhenund 18 welen bin jez fol kul.
> 
> ich bitte doch endlich darum mir einen grund zu nennen warum man ab 18 wählt oder fürs ganz verbieten ist:



Das ist ganz einfach:
WoW hat in der Tat ein relativ großes Suchtpotenziel.
Auch in unserer Gilde gibt es Schüler, die sich in der Schule krank melden, um WoW zu zocken.
Wenn dies einer meint machen zu müssen, dann sollte er dafür auch selbst gerade stehen und dafür die volle Verantwortung übernehmen können.
Aber das traue ich selbst einigen 18-järigen nicht wirklich zu.



The schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich wette keiner hat jemals gefragt wie alt die spammer sind sondern denkt sich nur das 18 jährige sowas nicht machen, einige andere fanden es einfach cool ab 18 zu wählen weil sie selber 18 sind [ toll ihr witzbolde] und einige wählen einfach nur aus schierer intelligenz ab 18.



Die Wette hast Du leider damit verloren....
Im übrigen kannst Du niemanden zwingen, seine Wahl preiszugeben, aber das solltest Du mit 17 ja durchaus wissen^^

Dafür solltest Du es tunlichst unterlassen, 18-jährige oder ältere pauschal als Witzbolde zu bezeichnen. Das kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## RazZerrR (30. April 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> WOW-Spieler fordern Verbot von CSU.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ganz Genau!


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. April 2009)

Ja und neben WoW verbietet doch auch gleich noch Alkohol, Sex und Musik! Denn das sind alles pööööhse Spaßbringer die uns auf schlechte Gedanken bringen.
Warum darf es überhaupt eine religiöse Partei geben? Das ist doch glatter Wettbewerbsbetrug! xD


----------



## Joergsen (30. April 2009)

Über was regt ihr euch auf? Was hat denn in der Vergangenheit ein Verbot oder eine Altersbeschränkung gebracht? Es wurde interessanter...
Genauso würde es mit WOW passieren. Z.B. Wolfenstein, ein grottiges Spiel, wurde nur gespielt weil es verboten war...
Es war schon in der Vergangenheit mehr als leicht an Software/Filme/Musik zu kommen die für nicht für das jeweilige Alter freigegeben war...
Und genauso wird es weitergehen.
Selbst wenn alle onlinespiele verboten werden, würde das nichts ändern. Das Spiel wird in England oder wo auch immer gekauft und schwubs hat
man sich auf dem Server, welcher sonstwo steht, eingeloggt.

Ich muss zugeben dass ich WOW gerne zocke, aber so wie hier manche auf die Barrikaden gehen, könnte man meinen man nimmt ihnen
den Lebensinhalt...


----------



## mooki (30. April 2009)

Ich weiß leider nicht welcher Politiker glaubt  das durch ein Verbot ein Spiel vom Markt ist, aber fakt ist das für viele Leute auch sowas ein Anreiz ist sich genau dieses Spiel zu kaufen. Wenn mich jemand fragt ob WoW abhängig machen kann dann kann ich diese Frage mit Ja beantworten. Wenn man mich fragt ist WoW es wert auf die Alterstufe 18 angehoben zu werden, würde ich dem auch zustimmen. Problem ist nur wen kümmert die Altersbeschränkung? Egal ob MM oder Expert oder sonst ein Laden der Spiele verkauft, auf die Altersbeschränkunng wird meist 3 Wochen nach der nächsten großen Disskusion ohnehin nichtmehr geachtet.....so zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Ich persönlich würde eher die Schiene mit der Aufklärung fahren, aber auch da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das sich die meisten Eltern ohnehin nicht mit dem ausseinander setzen was ihre Kinder spielen. Und schon garnicht wenn nichtmal dabei geschossen wird. Denn wenn Eltern intresesse zeigen dann meist wenn irgendwelche 3D-Shotter gespielt werden. WoW sieht nunmal auf den ersten Blick nicht gefährlich aus, nichtmal wenn man als Schurke mit seinen Angriffen irgendwelche Mobs absticht. Kein Blut keine abgetrennten Körperteile und auch keine Dollphysik.
Jemand der knallhart behauptet das WoW nicht süchtig machenn kann sollte sich freuen das er davon nicht betroffen ist aber leider ist es so das viele es nicht erkennen oder selbst wenn sie es gesagt bekommen diese Tatsache nicht einsehen möchten.......ich weiß wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zusammenfassend meine ich das ein Verbot nichts an der Gefährund ändert. Leider ist es aber auch so das weder in Schulen noch zuhause in Bezug auf Computer ein Aufklärungsakt stattfindet, was einfach damit zusammenhängt, dass das Medium Computer einfach noch nicht so häufig oder so stark mit dem Wort Sucht in verbindung gebracht werden konnte. Jedenfalls wäre es der falsche Weg gleich eine böse Hetzjagd auf die Spiele und die Menschen die sich mit ihnen beschäftigen anzuzettel...


Mfg Mooki


----------



## Fridl (30. April 2009)

mir ist es egal was ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deutschen für Dumme gesetzes Idee auf den tisch bekomm ^^

ich bin ösi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinkapela (30. April 2009)

Ich komm zwar nicht aus Deutschland,aber das was die bei euch abziehen ist echt nicht mehr in Ordnung. Schon alleine wenn ich mir den Artikel (Bild im Anhang) betrachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

World of Warcraft als Killer-Spiel abstempeln? Ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mein wenns um Counter Strike oder ähnliches geht find ich es in Ordnung was die sagen,obwohl sie dort auch schon extrem übertreiben und alles so hinbiegen,dass es ja schlecht ist.

Dass WoW süchtig macht stimmt schon,aber größtenteils kommt es auch immer auf die Person drauf an,die dahinter sitzt.

Also die sollten sich echt mal eine andere Beschäftigung zulegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## ersoichso (30. April 2009)

guten tag

manchmal wuensch ich die ganzen news (ja so werden solche "themen" genannt) zum teufel

der dritte meint wegen irgendner debatte die total aus der luft gegriffen ist und wenn ueberhaupt irgendwo in nem buero spekutliert wird,wobei das wahrscheinlich reiner propaganda mist ist,hier einen ololol "WoW ab 18 o0?!!?111" "politiker´?,wollen sie wirklich meinen lutscher wegnehmen?!?!" oder sonst was fuern thread aufmacht

das ist laecherlich niemand kauft euch ab das ich ach so interessiert seid auf einmal wieder zu dem thema euch publik zu machen durch irgendwelche bullshit themen der medien

ohneinohnein,ich glaube die "mon cheri" fruehlingszeit ist vorbei schnell schnell restbestaende kaufen bevor alles weg is


----------



## Clyon (30. April 2009)

WoW ab 18 wäre super.

Endlich keine Kinder mehr, die jeden Channel vollspamen.

Keine peinlichen Gildennamen/Charakternamen.

Die Ignorieren-Liste wäre leer.

Die sollen sich lieber mal auf ihre Schule konzentrieren, als den ganzen Tag am Rechner zuhängen.


----------



## Technocrat (30. April 2009)

Joergsen schrieb:


> Über was regt ihr euch auf? Was hat denn in der Vergangenheit ein Verbot oder eine Altersbeschränkung gebracht? Es wurde interessanter...
> Genauso würde es mit WOW passieren.



Nein. Diesmal würde der WoW-Server auf die Sperrliste gesetzt, die auch den Zugriff auf KiPo verbietet.


----------



## Ravenjin (30. April 2009)

also da kann ma auch genau so gut ne Umfrage vor der Schalke Arena machen ob mann Fussball abschaffen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyroclastian (30. April 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Kommentar richtete sich (indirekt) gegen die Schnapsidee "WoW abschaffen", die anscheinend während eines Zechgelagens in einem bayrischen Biergarten entstanden ist. Ich hatte natürlich nicht die Absicht das wahrlich wohlschmeckende Gebräu zu torpedieren, sondern wollte eher die Unzurechnungsfähigkeit einiger CSU Abgeordneter andeuten =)


----------



## mooki (30. April 2009)

Clyon schrieb:


> WoW ab 18 wäre super.
> 
> Endlich keine Kinder mehr, die jeden Channel vollspamen.
> 
> Keine peinlichen Gildennamen/Charakternamen.



Wenn WoW ab 18 wäre würde sich nichts ändern......
Bestes Beispiel sind die Shooter. Cs 1.6/Source, Call of Duty, GTA diese Games werden nachwievor von Minderjährigen gespielt. Nur weil das ab 18 Zeichen draufsteht bedeutet das nicht das es nur "Erwachsene" spielen. 


Und zu den peinlichen Gildennamen/Charakternamen.......das sind nicht nur die Kiddy´s.


----------



## Darerus93 (30. April 2009)

Bin für ab 16 das sollte eigentlich reichen !


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Astaramsis schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach:
> WoW hat in der Tat ein relativ großes Suchtpotenziel.
> Auch in unserer Gilde gibt es Schüler, die sich in der Schule krank melden, um WoW zu zocken.
> Wenn dies einer meint machen zu müssen, dann sollte er dafür auch selbst gerade stehen und dafür die volle Verantwortung übernehmen können.
> ...


Das mit den 18 jährigen witzbolden sollte sich nur auf die beziehen die meinen sie haben ab 18 gewählt weil sie selber 18 sind ohne sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft sonst beschäftigt zu haben.

Und das WoW süchtig machen kann [nicht muss] merke ich an einem ehemaligen freund der mindestens täglich 18 stunden davor verbringt und seine ausbildung dafür hingeschmissen hat [ er ist auch 17]. Das man aber nicht süchtig dabei werden muss zeigen mir 3 meiner anderen freunde wobei ich mich extra mal nicht erwähne da ja einige sagen könnten ich bin selber süchtig und würde dies abstreiten.


----------



## Rappi (30. April 2009)

Clyon schrieb:


> WoW ab 18 wäre super.
> 
> Endlich keine Kinder mehr, die jeden Channel vollspamen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, wenn sie dann endlich aus dem Schulalter raus sind, können sie doch immer noch den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen. Wieso sollten sie auch arbeiten gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (30. April 2009)

im übrigen ne ganz starke idee so ne umfrage in nem warcraft forum zu machen. da ist das ergebnis ja geradezu unvorhersehbar...


----------



## Arquilis (30. April 2009)

das äußerste wäre aus meiner sicht das spiel ab 16 freizugeben. aber ab 18? oder sogar ein verbot??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blödsinn, purer blödsinn!


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Clyon schrieb:


> WoW ab 18 wäre super.
> 
> Endlich keine Kinder mehr, die jeden Channel vollspamen.
> 
> ...


meeep du bist ja super kannst durch den Bildschirm andere erkennen und weisst ihr alter herzlichen glückwunsch bist ja besser als die stasi und ein überwachungs staat.

Die ganzen Legolas mit denen ich mich unterhalten hatte waren alle über 18.

Die Gilde dirty Klopapier hatt auch über 18 Jährige member bei uns auf den server.

lass mich raten du bist selber nicht 18 oder gerade erst geworden und beleidigst wieder andere als kiddys.?


----------



## LoLTroll (30. April 2009)

Der Witz ist ja, dass das Verbot sich nur auf die dt. USK-Version beziehen würde. 

Dann kaufe ich mir halt die EU-PEGI-Version und schon kann ich weiter spielen.

Die europäische Union ist doch was feines...besonders, da bald die PEGI-Prüfung verpflichtend in allen EU-ländern kommen soll. Keine USK mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerVord (30. April 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt:

War 2 Tage nach diesem Amoklauf letztens im Sholazarbecken questen.
Als ich fast schon fertig war und gerade mein letztes Schmuckstück für die Gorlokks einsammeln will, schreit dieser: "AMOKLAUF!!!"
Ich frage mich, was Blizzard sich dabei gedacht hat...

Also es gibt durchaus Wörter bzw. auch Quests die sehr ...naja brutal sind.


----------



## Clyon (30. April 2009)

mooki schrieb:


> Wenn WoW ab 18 wäre würde sich nichts ändern......
> Bestes Beispiel sind die Shooter. Cs 1.6/Source, Call of Duty, GTA diese Games werden nachwievor von Minderjährigen gespielt. Nur weil das ab 18 Zeichen draufsteht bedeutet das nicht das es nur "Erwachsene" spielen.
> 
> 
> Und zu den peinlichen Gildennamen/Charakternamen.......das sind nicht nur die Kiddy´s.



Naja, ein "Keine Jugendfreigabe" Zeichen würde aber schon eine Menge ändern.


Was glaubst du, wie viele 12 Jährige von ihren Eltern, WoW zu Weihnachten bekommen.

Ist ja nur ab 12, kann also nicht schlimm sein. 

Zu den Gildennamen: Es sind zu 80% irgendwelche "Kiddy's". Oder Charakternamen mit Tausenden " ^ `´' " Zeichen im Nick. Sowas ist einfach nervig. Ich hatte schon oft Momente, in denen ich meinen Account kündigen wollte, weil man wieder irgendetwas sehr dummes und kindisches im Handelschannel liest, und da frag ich mich, mit welchen Idioten ich da eigentlich zusammenspiele.


----------



## ersoichso (30. April 2009)

DerVord schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt:
> 
> War 2 Tage nach diesem Amoklauf letztens im Sholazarbecken questen.
> Als ich fast schon fertig war und gerade mein letztes Schmuckstück für die Gorlokks einsammeln will, schreit dieser: "AMOKLAUF!!!"
> ...


du haettest dich auch gewundert was blizzard sich bei der Faehigkeit "Kanibalismus" gedacht hat,wenn du eben in den nachrichten was von dem rotenburg kanibalen gelesen haettest?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder meinst du gar sie haben extra die sprechblase "AMOKLAUF!!!" zu den gorlokks inplemetiert da dies grad publik war in den medien?


----------



## skyline930 (30. April 2009)

Die Rache der Frau Dorothee Bär, das Blizz ihren Feraldudu generft hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mythbuster (30. April 2009)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es abgeschafft werden soll.

wow ist eine riesen Community geworden und bevor diese Tante besuch von mehreren Hundertausend Gamern bekommt, überlegt die schon was sie macht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cu und gruß
Mythbuster


----------



## Cypress2308 (30. April 2009)

WoW verbieten?

Damit kommen sie genauso weit mit wie bei Sido, Bushido & co.
Die wollten sie auch schon längst verbieten, weil sie die Jugend verderben.

Ich glaube nicht mal wirklich ob sie es überhaupt durchkriegen werden das WoW FSK 18 wird.
Und selbst wenn - Ich errinnere mich noch an die Tage als ich 15 war und Counter Strike gezockt habe....


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2009)

Gabs sowas nicht letzens schonmal? Naja das passiert wenn Politiker nichts zu tun haben.




DonVerse schrieb:


> WoW ab 16 oder 18 einzufuehren faende ich noch einigermassen vertretbar und es gibt auch vernuenftige Gruende dafuer.
> 
> 
> Ich persoenlich wuerde mit einer Neueinstufung leben koennen, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass da irgendetwas passiert, ausser noch mehr heisser Luft...



wenn überhaupt ab 18, die ganzen 16 Jährigen mit ihrem Obercoolen gangsterrap und Wrestling gehen einem auch aufn Sack.

Aber man kann auch unter sich bleiben. ich wette 50% von denen die ab 18 sagen sind gerade 18 geworden oder noch 16.
Ich ZB bin halt in ner Gilde ab 18.
Und die ganzen Leute die WoW soll abgeschafft werden spielen garkein WoW, daher ist die Umfrage Schwachsinn.


----------



## Lokibu (30. April 2009)

Ich erinnere mich an Spiele die einfach so auf den Index kamen. Wenn die wollen das es verboten wird, dann wird das verboten. Da kann Blizzard auch nichts machen. Man kann nur hoffen dass die meisten Politiker noch ein Hirn haben.


----------



## Wowpirat (30. April 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr es was die Politickerin dort fordert?



wenn ich "Politickerin" lese, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, warum über ein verbot nachgedacht wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele hardcoregamer haben völlig den bezug zur realität verloren. am schlimmsten finde ich es, wenns die jüngsten trifft. daher fände ich eine anhebung auf 18 jahre nachdenkenswert.
das suchtpotential ist enorm, wenn man kein geordnetes und zufriedenes rl und ein geordnetes, soziales umfeld hat.
erinnert ihr euch an den 15jährigen, der sich vor ca einem jahr ins koma zockte? da frage ich mich, was dessen eltern in dieser zeit gemacht haben.

mit einem wow-verbot ändert man nichts. dann kommt halt was anderes. die anhebung der altersfreigabe bringt auch nur bedingt was. vielleicht könnten sich dann wieder mehr kinder auf die schule konzentrieren.


ich hab übrigens für "ab 18" und "mir egal" gestimmt.


----------



## Camô (30. April 2009)

DerVord schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt:
> 
> War 2 Tage nach diesem Amoklauf letztens im Sholazarbecken questen.
> Als ich fast schon fertig war und gerade mein letztes Schmuckstück für die Gorlokks einsammeln will, schreit dieser: "AMOKLAUF!!!"
> ...


Oja du hast recht, Blizzard sollte umgehend reagieren. Begriffe wie Explosion, Tod und die kompletten Schurkentalentbäume sollten umgehend umbenannt oder entfernt werden, damit wir Spieler nicht völlig ahnungslos an das Leid in der Welt erinnert werden müssen.

Bzgl. der Schweinegrippe gibt es natürlich nur eine Konsequenz für die verseuchten Eber in Azeroth ...


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (30. April 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> Hi ich habe das forum und die umfrage eröffnet um mal die meinungen der buffed leser zu dem http://wow.buffed.de/news/10053/wow-csu-mi...l-wow-verbieten zu hören.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Also mir wäre es egal, wenn sie es abschaffen würden. Ich spiele zwar selber, würde aber nicht gleich in Depressionen verfallen, wenn es das Spiel nicht mehr geben würde. 

Gruß Lell


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Die Rache der Frau Dorothee Bär, das Blizz ihren Feraldudu generft hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl!! Endlich einer der hinter die Kulissen guckt.
So wird gewesen sein

dickes /sign!


----------



## Stevesteel (30. April 2009)

naja, sicher wird bald das Talent *Pandemie  *beim Hexenmeister abgeschafft ^^
Auf dem Index kann es eigentlich auch gar nicht landen, dazu gibt es nicht mal ansatzweise Punkte, die diesen Schritt rechtfertigen würden.


----------



## Adhira (30. April 2009)

Joergsen schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben dass ich WOW gerne zocke, aber so wie hier manche auf die Barrikaden gehen, könnte man meinen man nimmt ihnen
> den Lebensinhalt...



Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das man einem was wegnehmen will, aber es schränkt mich in meiner Entscheidungsfreiheit ein. Außerdem habe ich etwas dagegen, das sich Leute, die sich weniger mit PC Spielen und Co. auskennen als ich sich in die Erziehung meiner Kinder einmischen wollen. Meine sind im moment zwar noch nicht alt genug dafür, aber wenn es soweit ist, dann möchte ich selbst entscheiden was und wie lange meine Kinder Spielen.


----------



## Technocrat (30. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Dann kaufe ich mir halt die EU-PEGI-Version und schon kann ich weiter spielen.



Wie ich oben schon schrieb nützt das GAR NICHTS. Hast Du schon was von der Sperrliste gehört, die das BKA seit einer Woche führt und die die Provider verpflichtet, bestimmte IP Adressen zu sperren? Falls nicht: mehr Nachrichten sehen!

Aber genau da kommen die verbotenen MMOs drauf und was nützt Dir ein Client ohne Zugriff auf den Server?


----------



## Wowpirat (30. April 2009)

Adhira schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das man einem was wegnehmen will, aber es schränkt mich in meiner Entscheidungsfreiheit ein. Außerdem habe ich etwas dagegen, das sich Leute, die sich weniger mit PC Spielen und Co. auskennen als ich sich in die Erziehung meiner Kinder einmischen wollen. Meine sind im moment zwar noch nicht alt genug dafür, aber wenn es soweit ist, dann möchte ich selbst entscheiden was und wie lange meine Kinder Spielen.



ich schließe mich deiner meinung an. mein sohn ist 14. dem hab ich pc-zocken ganz verboten. er soll sich auf die schule konzentrieren und raus in die welt gehn. er startet bald ins berufsleben; da ist alles andere wichtiger als wow.


----------



## Fragilia (30. April 2009)

Um es einfach mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Stichwort Persönlichkeitstests!!!

Wir wissen ja alle, das die geistige und soziale Entwicklung des Individuums nichts mit seinem biologischem Alter zu tun haben muss. Daher fordere ich für folgendes eine Art Eignungsprüfung in Form eines Persönlichkeitstests, der bei einem hierzu autorisierten Psychologen durchgeführt werden muss!!!

- WoW spielen dürfen

-Beiträge in Foren, Blogs etc. verfassen dürfen

-bevor man ein Kind zeugt

-Autofahren

-Manager eines Unternehmen (vor allem börsennotierten)

-Politiker 

-Lehrer

-Genehmigung Alkohol oder Drogen konsumieren zu dürfen

-Berechtigung wählen zu dürfen


----------



## Fragilia (30. April 2009)

Ach ja, ganz vergessen....ich Döspaddel...

Ironie setzt Intelligenz beim Empfänger voraus...

Viel Spass beim flamen...


----------



## Cypress2308 (30. April 2009)

DerVord schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt:
> 
> War 2 Tage nach diesem Amoklauf letztens im Sholazarbecken questen.
> Als ich fast schon fertig war und gerade mein letztes Schmuckstück für die Gorlokks einsammeln will, schreit dieser: "AMOKLAUF!!!"
> ...



Ich weiss noch als ich für eine Quest einen Scarlet Crusader töten musste .... das hat mich sofort an alle Morde erinnert die bisher weltweit geschehen sind. 

pfui Blizz!

*hust*

omfg...


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> ich schließe mich deiner meinung an. mein sohn ist 14. dem hab ich pc-zocken ganz verboten. er soll sich auf die schule konzentrieren und raus in die welt gehn. er startet bald ins berufsleben; da ist alles andere wichtiger als wow.


Ähh und du sitzt gerade selbst vor dem Pc was bist du den für ein vorbild?

ps: durch pc spiele hat sich mein englisch stark verbessert da ich auch spiele , spiele wo man mit seinen mitspielern englisch reden muss da sonst keiner ein wort versteht. die 2 auf meinem Zeugnis und die Englisch Lehrerin die mich lobt bestätigen mir dieses und sie gab mir sogar den Tip das man durch spiele und Filme auf englisch wesentlich besser lernt als stundenlang zu üben worauf man eh keine lust hat.

Und eine Ausbildung habe ich so wie es aussieht auch schon.


----------



## Technocrat (30. April 2009)

Fragilia schrieb:


> Um es einfach mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Stichwort Persönlichkeitstests!!!
> 
> Wir wissen ja alle, das die geistige und soziale Entwicklung des Individuums nichts mit seinem biologischem Alter zu tun haben muss. Daher fordere ich für folgendes eine Art Eignungsprüfung in Form eines Persönlichkeitstests, der bei einem hierzu autorisierten Psychologen durchgeführt werden muss!!!



Willkommen bei der Technokratie. Eine zentrale Forderung von uns Technokraten ist, das man Eignungsprüfungen ablegen muß, bevor man einen Beruf ausüben darf. Das gilt übrigens auch für Staatsführung...


----------



## Wowpirat (30. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ähh und du sitzt gerade selbst vor dem Pc was bist du den für ein vorbild?



das kannst du nur fragen, weil dus nicht kapiert hast. ich hab nen job, ne familie, usw...


----------



## Hordhaza (30. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> Die, die ab 18 ausgewählt haben sind wieder die kiddy like flammer die gerade 18 geworden sind und 16 bis 17 jährige als kiddys bezeichnen und meinen das alle flammer unter 18 sein müssen und nicht mal fragen wie alt die flammer und spammer sind sondern mit einer selbst verständlich keit rumstolzieren das diese niemal 18 oder älter sind das mir das kotzen kommt.



Ich bin 34.
Das "gerade 18 geworden" ist schon recht breit angelegt, oder?


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> das kannst du nur fragen, weil dus nicht kapiert hast. ich hab nen job, ne familie, usw...


Ich frage ja auch weil sich mir persönlich kein grund daraus schließt warum du anderen personen sachen verbietest und es selber tust in übrigen hätte ich es kappiert würde ich ja nicht fragen.


----------



## nex187 (30. April 2009)

Also ich bin dafür sie hier http://www.mdl-haderthauer.de/ zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Ich bin 34.
> Das "gerade 18 geworden" ist schon recht breit angelegt, oder?


naja wenn du ab 18 ausgewählt hast dann würde ich gern dein grund wissen in übrigen hast du überhaupt alles gelesen was ich geschrieben habe denn dann wüstest du das es sich nur gegen die leute die gerade 18 geworden und meinen andere deshalb flammen zu dürfen gerichtet ist.


----------



## Wowpirat (30. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich frage ja auch weil sich mir persönlich kein grund daraus schließt warum du anderen personen sachen verbietest und es selber tust in übrigen hätte ich es kappiert würde ich ja nicht fragen.


du hast es eben nicht kapiert. es sind nicht andere leute. es ist mein sohn.


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> du hast es eben nicht kapiert. es sind nicht andere leute. es ist mein sohn.


ist dein sohn etwa keine eigene person?


Im übrigen bin ich gerade irgendwie zu doof das ich schreibe ich habe es kappiert  und lese immer das ich es nicht kappiert habe?


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Fragilia schrieb:


> Um es einfach mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Stichwort Persönlichkeitstests!!!
> 
> Wir wissen ja alle, das die geistige und soziale Entwicklung des Individuums nichts mit seinem biologischem Alter zu tun haben muss. Daher fordere ich für folgendes eine Art Eignungsprüfung in Form eines Persönlichkeitstests, der bei einem hierzu autorisierten Psychologen durchgeführt werden muss!!!



Du hast es schon ganz gut getroffen!^^

Eines vermisse ich noch auf deiner Liste!

Der Staat sollte die Menschen "überprüfen" ob sie das Recht erhalten überhaupt ne eigene Meinung zu haben! Glaub mir! Danach würd sich keiner mehr über Zensur beschweren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ne absolute Farce das ganze!

Aber wenn sie das tun gründe ich ne Bürgerinitivative die sich damit beschäftigt, wie man diese "Macht" unsere Politiker besser überwachen kann! WIR WOLLEN DOCH ALLE NICHT DAS IRGENDWANN SOLCHE VERRÜCKTE MAL IN DIE POLITIK KOMMEN!

dazu zählt: 

- offen legen sämtlicher Gewinne eines Politikers 

- Anzeigepflicht in welchen Firmen er wie tätig ist

- Konten von ihm werden überwacht um "Schmiergeldaffairen" vorzubeugen

- Eine Mindestbesteiligung im Fall von Amtsmissbrauch z.B. bei der unberechtigten Nutzung von staatlichen Verkehrsmittel a la Bundeswehrhubschrauber

- LEISTUNGSORIENTIERTER Bezahlung!

- Führen eines Nachweishefts über berufliche Termine & Veranstaltungen

das hatt ich jetzt in 2 min zusammen, gebt mir mal ne Stunde zeit!

Und wenn sie Wow komplett verbieten hab ich NOCH MEHR ZEIT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowpirat (30. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> ist dein sohn etwa keine eigene person?
> 
> 
> Im übrigen bin ich gerade irgendwie zu doof das ich schreibe ich habe es kappiert  und lese immer das ich es nicht kappiert habe?



extra für dich lasse ich mich dazu herab, es genauer zu erklären:
-mein sohn soll seine schule gut beenden
-einen job bekommen
-erst mal das leben vor der tür entdecken
-alles andere ist erst mal wichtiger als wow

benutz mal satzzeichen, damit man den unsinn besser versteht.


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> extra für dich lasse ich mich dazu herab, es genauer zu erklären:
> -mein sohn soll seine schule gut beenden
> -einen job bekommen
> -erst mal das leben vor der tür entdecken
> ...


ich liebe es wenn andere sobald sie nicht weiter wissen dies als unsinn abtuhn bist ja besser als wie die Lehrer,

zudem sage ich ja nicht er soll 5 stunden davor hängen aber vielleicht wären 2 stunden ja ganz ok,

ich spiele auch Computer spiele habe keine 5 auf meinen zeugnissen eine 4 durch mathe schwäche,

und eine Ausbildung habe ich auch schon in der Tasche

zudem treibe ich noch Sportarten wie Fitness und Kampfsport.



Mein freund spielt auch WoW und anderes,

lernt täglich 5 stunden und macht auch noch hausaufgaben,

er macht einen sehr guten msa kann damit sogar gymnasium eigentlich schaffen wenn er auf einem wäre,

und er findet auch das richtige ausmass und spielt nicht zu oft.


Mein 3 freund,

ist auf einem Gymnasium und spielte bis vor kurzem auch WoW,

da jetzt prüfungen sind macht er eine pause,

schafft sein Gymnasium abschluss,

lernt auch eine menge,

ist noch bei den Pfadfindern tätig.



Also erzähl mir bitte nicht es würde nicht gehen.


----------



## Rantja (30. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Oja du hast recht, Blizzard sollte umgehend reagieren. Begriffe wie Explosion, Tod und die kompletten Schurkentalentbäume sollten umgehend umbenannt oder entfernt werden, damit wir Spieler nicht völlig ahnungslos an das Leid in der Welt erinnert werden müssen.
> 
> Bzgl. der Schweinegrippe gibt es natürlich nur eine Konsequenz für die verseuchten Eber in Azeroth ...



Made my Day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



The schrieb:


> ist dein sohn etwa keine eigene person?
> 
> 
> Im übrigen bin ich gerade irgendwie zu doof das ich schreibe ich habe es kappiert  und lese immer das ich es nicht kappiert habe?



Du kapierst gar nichts! Schonmal was von elterlicher Fürsorge gehört? (Oder Satzzeichen?) Es geht ihn schon etwas an, was sein Sohn so treibt. Eigentlich schade, daß nicht alle so sind, manchen hätte das echt gut getan!

Eine 4 in Mathe ist deine schwächste Note? Nenn mir mal bitte deinen Deutschlehrer, der Mann gehört geschlagen!


----------



## Gosat (30. April 2009)

*Ich finde es eine Sauerei* , dass manche Leute denken , sie könnten mit so *beschränkten Aktionen* , allen helfen ! WoW zu verbieten ist das *allerletzte* , da jeder der es spielen will , auf Privatservern oder anderssprachigen Servern weiterhin zocken kann . Außerdem , wo ist WoW ein killerspiel? - sry für die Wortwahl , aber sind die eigg noch zu retten?

Eins ist klar , die bekommen von mir *KEINE STIMME !!!

*an alle anderen , wünsche euch ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende !

Lg Gosat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bambix3d (30. April 2009)

Lass es einfach sein "The Future", Du checkst es nicht... 

- Dein Englisch mag ja angeblich gut sein, Dein Deutsch ist max. 'ne vier.
- Wie Eltern ihre Kinder erziehen ist ihnen und nur ihnen allein überlassen, solange sie dabei nicht zu Gewalt o.ä. greifen.
- Wenn man seinen Kindern alles erlauben würde was man selber macht, könnte man ihnen gleich 'ne Flasche Bier in die Schultüte packen.

Zum Thema WoW ab 18 - Bringt absolut nichts. Schaut euch Age of Conan an, selten soviel geistigen Müll in einem Chat gelesen.


----------



## woggly4 (30. April 2009)

"Vielmehr setze sie auf Aufklärung von Nutzern, Lehrern und Eltern, was die Gefahren des Internets und Videospielen angeht."

Das ist wichtig - ein generelles Verbot würde rein gar nichts bringen!


----------



## Kamaji (30. April 2009)

Wird niemals durchgesetzt werden.
Sie könnte höchstens Blizzard aufkaufen...haha..^^


----------



## Gosat (30. April 2009)

ja , blizzard würde das nie zulassen


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

bambix3d schrieb:


> Lass es einfach sein "The Future", Du checkst es nicht...
> Omg das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit sag mal rede ich gerade gegen Wände?


----------



## Panaku (30. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> und wieder einmal war ich meiner Zeit weit voraus.
> bereits vor über einem Jahr, genau am 14.03.2008 hatte ich darüber berichtet.
> Damals sollte noch nicht ganz WoW verboten werden aber immerhin...
> 
> ...



habs gelesen und war bestimmt 10 min am lachen, der typ hat sich wow vllt mal kurz angeschaut aber nie im leben gespielt, sonst wüsste er das man da jetzt nich so kurz die horde verbieten kann.^^

es kann natürlich auch sein das er aktiver spieler ist und auch mal in den BGs gewinnen will aber auf einenm Hordelastigen Server spielt


----------



## Ricardo34 (30. April 2009)

Was hier in diesem Land gemacht wird ists chon mit einer Zensur zu vergleichen. Hier wird einem vom Staat vorgeschrieben was man am PC zu spielen hat oder nicht. Wow selbst sollte so bleiben wie es ist sprich FSK12.
Bei Cs finde ich es schon richtig, dass es erst ab 18 freigegeben ist.
Ich finde Spiele die ab 18 freigegeben sind sollten dazu auch nicht zensiert werden. Ich denke alle rational denkenden Erwachsenen können Blut, Gewalt etc. vertragen. Das lustige ist ja, und das wusste ich bis vor kurzem noch gar nicht, dass selbst super mario kart in der vergangenheit geschnitten wurde.
In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Melih (30. April 2009)

eigendlich intressiert mich solch ein Thema nicht weil das meiner Meinung eh nur heiße Luft ist.
Aber was mich richtig "Schockiert" hat war das:

Die Stadt Nürnberg untersagt mit Verweis auf den Amoklauf von Winnenden ein friedliches eSport-Spiele-Turnier, die &#8222;Internationale Waffenmesse&#8220; darf dagegen stattfinden.


Nichts gegen die Leute bei Nürnberg aber sind die eigendlich total bescheuert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie wollen kein eSport-Turnier stattfinden lassen wegen Amoklauf, aber ein Waffenmesse darf stattfinden? Das ist das selbe, wie wenn die gegen die Schweinepest vorgehen wollen, und deswegen alle Export waren überprüfen lassen wollen, auser die von Mexico-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan75 (30. April 2009)

Ich denke unsere politiker haben echt anderes zu tun als eines der besten online fantasy- und strategiespiel aufs korn nehmen. 

Sage nur ein paar stichwörter : Arbeitslosigkeit, Opel, Wirtschaftskrise, Öl und Erdgas und da gibt es sicher noch mehr was wichtiger wäre. Finde die aktion vorallem scheisse, weil sie das sicher für den wahlkampf ausnutz und das auf dem rücken friedlicher Wow-Zocker, und das sind bei uns in der BRD ja nciht gerade wenig.

glaube die frau kommt sich vor wie goliath, na dann wir sind david :-D


----------



## Unknownhero (30. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle die voten besonders die ab 18 ihre meinung zu schreiben warum und wieso sie dies gewählt haben sonst muss ich davon ausgehen das diese personen die ganze zeit mit einem Brett vor den Kopf rum laufen und diese Personen einfach mal in eine schublade die müssen jünger als 18 sein abstempeln.
> 
> Hatt auch nur einer von den 18 votern jemals auch nur EINMAl nur EINMALl gefragt wie alt die spammer waren?



Merkest du eigentlich, dass du total am Thema vorbei reden? Es geht nicht darum, dass WoW als "Killerspiel" Gewalt verherrlicht, sondern dass es möglicherweise süchtig macht, und damit auf eine Stufe mit anderen Gesellschafftsdrogen wie Alkohol oder Nikotin gesetzt werden kann! Daher die Forderung eine Altersbeschränkung von 16 bzw. 18 jahren einzuführen. Wenn man das aus dieser Sicht betrachtet, eine nachvollziehbare Forderung.


----------



## wass'n? (30. April 2009)

luda schrieb:


> jo bla
> bevor wow abgeschafft wird, baut man die mauer wieder auf
> glaubt nicht jeden scheiß
> 
> ...


Ich bin dagegen, dass WoW abgeschafft wird.


----------



## Jeremias_pirat (30. April 2009)

na ja ab 16 Jahre wäre auch ok dan ist die Horde erst mal halb so groß und Gewaltspiel ? na ja da gibt es anderes was ohne beschrenkungleuft und dan soll man wow beschränken was nciht sooooo agresiv und süchtig macht ?


----------



## pie (30. April 2009)

Ich weis ja net wie die sich das vorstellen. Meinen die erlich das BLizzard da nicht klagen würden wen sie Millionen von Spielern verlieren würden, will Deutschland noch mehr Schulden oder was sollen die sich mal damit befassen oder verdrengen die das schon weil sies aufgegeben haben, kommt mir zumindest so vor. 

Zum Theama ab 18 Prinzipiel hab ich nichts dagegen wobei dan auch wieder das Theama Spieler auftriet und einige Millionen aufhören müssen (was sie eh net tun). Blizzard wird auch dort wqas dagegen haben aber ma schaun was die da machen wollen mir solls wurst sein bin eh bald 18.^^

Mfg 
MEEEEE


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (30. April 2009)

Also erst mal kann ja sowas wieder nur mal von der CSU kommen.irgendwie haben die Jungs in Bayern kein durchblick mehr was ein Killerspiel ist und warum was oder weswegen was sucht macht.Als Killerspiel kann man WOW nun nicht gerade Abstempeln.Das es süchtig macht kann man vielleicht nicht mal abstreiten.Aber es gibt soviel Faktoren woran es noch liegen kann.Ich finde das es immer noch an den Eltern liegt was jemand in jungen jahren spielt und doder wie lange.Wenn die Eltern ihren pflichten nicht nachkommen und mal gucken wie lange ihre kinder spielen oder noch nicht mal wissen was sie spilene ist das für mich viel schlimmer.Wenn man das immer so im TV sieht sind die meisten Eltern ja froh wenn sie ihre ruhe haben.Anstelle alles zu verbieten sollte doch der Staat mal geld ausgeben für Aufklärung in sachen PC.Es würde nicht schaden wenn es mal in der Schule auch Eltern Abende geben würde wo solche sachen besprochen werde.Dafür wäre das geld viel sinnvoller ausgegeben.


----------



## Tyraila (30. April 2009)

Druidikas schrieb:


> FIRST



#

wieder sone firstkacke  ;/


----------



## kingkong23 (30. April 2009)

die sind doof wen die wow abschaffen wer weiss wie viele selbstmorde die damit ankurbeln<.<


----------



## Koro d'oro (30. April 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass es VIEL schlimmere Dinge gibt als WoW. Denn bei all den Behauptungen darüber und den Versuchen es zu verbieten, sollte man nicht vergessen: Es ist ein Computerspiel! Und das alle Spiele mit Suchtgefahr verboten werden macht auch erst Sinn, wenn man in den Geschäften weder Alkohol noch Zigaretten kaufen kann. Und nur weil man WoW spielt, heisst das ja nicht, dass man nicht auch andere Sachen machen kann. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass jemand keine Familie gründen und keine Arbeit finden kann, weil er ab und zu am Computer sitzt. Wir haben größere Sorgen als WoW, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## kingkong23 (30. April 2009)

Jeremias_pirat schrieb:


> na ja ab 16 Jahre wäre auch ok dan ist die Horde erst mal halb so groß




die allys sind doch die kinder oO


----------



## The Future (30. April 2009)

Unknownhero schrieb:


> Merkest du eigentlich, dass du total am Thema vorbei reden? Es geht nicht darum, dass WoW als "Killerspiel" Gewalt verherrlicht, sondern dass es möglicherweise süchtig macht, und damit auf eine Stufe mit anderen Gesellschafftsdrogen wie Alkohol oder Nikotin gesetzt werden kann! Daher die Forderung eine Altersbeschränkung von 16 bzw. 18 jahren einzuführen. Wenn man das aus dieser Sicht betrachtet, eine nachvollziehbare Forderung.


Sag mal wo habe ich den auch nur mit ein Wort erwähnt das es hier um killerspiele geht?


----------



## Inquisition (30. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Tohr1 (30. April 2009)

Die werden WoW niemals abschaffen können dafür ist es zu gut!

An Alle Allys: Heute habt ihr mal wieder bewiesen das ihr die einzigen Kiddis seit in WoW

HORDE 4 LIVE!!


----------



## Garnalem (30. April 2009)

CSU VERBOT JETZT!!!!!!


----------



## Toweliϵ (30. April 2009)

Naja sehts mal Positiv ihr könnt dann noch immer Runes of Magic oder Warhammer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Wenn sich das durchsetzt, beim Budget von Blizzard, dann fress ich.. 'ne Chips-Tüte


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

> WoW soll abgeschafft werden?!?, Was sagt ihr dazu dass WoW abgeschafft werden soll?


Schon wieder? Wie oft denn noch? *gääääähn* 
Und wie oft wollt ihr das abgenudelte Thema hier noch durchkauen? Nur weil mal wieder irgendein(e) CSU-Spast(in) das für ein gutes Wahlkampfthema hält wird so schnell noch lange nichts verboten, egal ob sie diesmal "Suchtgefahr" oder wie sonst das gute alte "Killerspiel" als Vorwand nehmen. Die CSU beweist nur einmal mehr, daß sie ein völlig weltfremder Haufen sind... und junge Wähler begeistern sie SO sicher nicht für ihre Partei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (30. April 2009)

Toweli&#1013; schrieb:


> Naja sehts mal Positiv ihr könnt dann noch immer Runes of Magic oder Warhammer spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




runes of magic warhammer? da sterb ich lieber als den mist anzufangen


----------



## Garnalem (30. April 2009)

Bei den Kommentaren von Frau Haderthauer, die ja nicht erst seit gestern auf Computerspiele und insbesondere WoW abzielt, müsste man auch Waffen aller Art, Schützenvereine, Alkohol etc. verbieten. Aber das ist in der Doppelmoral-Welt von Frau Haderthauer und einige ihrer Parteikollegen kein Thema.


----------



## Glohin (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Sollte die Ministerin es wirklich schaffen das WoW verboten würde(was ich nicht glaube,wir leben immerhin noch in einer Demokratie),
bleibt uns immer noch die Waffe,die entsprechenden Parteien abzustrafen,in dem man seine Stimme anderen Parteien gibt,denn die 
Bundestagswahlen sind nicht mehr weit.
In diesem Sinne,nicht verrückt machen lassen,manche Leute spinnen einfach.
WoW wird es auch weiterhin geben.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## kingkong23 (30. April 2009)

ausserdem was wollen die gegen wow machen blizzard hat mehr rechte als gott^^


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (30. April 2009)

Tinkapela schrieb:


> World of Warcraft als Killer-Spiel abstempeln? Ja genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LOL die politikerin hat doch so nen dermaßen knall ey-.-    wie kann man WoW zum teil für den amoklauf von winnenden verantwortlich machen....
tut mir leid aber so langsam drehen die politiker ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NO VOTE VOR CSU!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerezza (30. April 2009)

die werden WoW nie verbieten, es werden jeden monat über 2 millionen euro nur durch die mehrwertsteuer erwirtschaftet da wird keiner was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (30. April 2009)

Mal ehrlich, wer glaubt, dass diese Frau sich auch nur annähernd mit dem Thema selber befasst hat, in der Form von Probespielen und Befragungen?
Ich glaube das jedenfalls kein Stück. 

Es ist, wie es immer ist. Ein Politiker (oder hier Politikerin) hat den Drang, sich mit einem Thema in den Medien zu profilieren. Ob dies aus Langeweile heraus 
geschieht, oder einem unerklärlichen inneren Druck zugrunde liegt, vermag man da nicht zu sagen. Eines scheint jedoch bei solchen "Ausbrüchen" gewiss:
"Es wird mit Eifer ein Thema gewählt, von dem der/die Betroffene eigentlich nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben scheint."

Da meint zum Beispiel diese Frau Haderthauer zur Prüfung durch die FSK:

"_Das verfehlt seinen Zweck, Eltern sollten sich nicht darauf verlassen. 

Hier wurde der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht_"

Mit dem Satz hat sie ja bedingt Recht. Aber nur so weit, dass sich Eltern bei Spielen nicht einzig auf die Altersfreigabe beschränken sollten, sondern sich dieses
vielleicht auch einmal selber anschauen sollten. Jedoch die Meinung aufzustellen, die FSK sei nicht in der Lage, dies für die Eltern zu Prüfen, gleichzeitig aber eher
ein Verbot fordern, anstatt sich für Aufklärung einzusetzen, dass ist ein gewaltiger Griff ins Klo. Da hat sich die Frau Haderthauer wohl selber zum Bock gemacht.

Auch noch eine nette, wenngleich auch sinnfreie Aussage:

"_Haderthauer verlangt auch, dass die Suchtgefahr von Spielen mit geprüft wird._"

Da frag ich mich doch, wie so, etwas aussehen sollte? Sollen Spiele nun etwa exzessiv über Monate hinweg "geprüft" werden? Wo kommen die Kapazitäten dafür her?
Wer hat die Zeit und das Geld, einen derartigen Nonsens durchzuführen? Vielleicht die ehrenwerte Frau Haderthauer selbst? Ich glaube kaum. Wenn es dieser Frau denn
tatsächlich um die Abschaffung Suchtgefährdender "Dinge" ginge, dann sollte sie doch auch erst einmal an anderer Stelle ansetzen und noch mehr auf ihre Liste nehmen:

- Tabak
- Alkohol
- Glücksspiel (Oh ja, auch Lotto!!)
- Fernsehen
- Kaffee
- .........

Das lässt sich sicher noch weiter fortsetzen. Im Endeffekt ist dies nichts anderes als ein weiterer lächerlicher Schnellschuss eines Politikers/ einer Politikerin, um medienwirksam und 
vielleicht auch engagiert zu wirken. Jedoch ohne wirklich tieferen Sinn und Hintergrund und daher auch wieder nur mal "15 Minuten Ruhm" um dann zurück in die Bedeutungslosigkeit
zurück zu versinken (wo sie dann am besten auch bleibt)

Ach ja, zu der Überschrift äußere ich mich lieber nicht weiter. Das die "BLÖD" gerne sinnlose Wörter, aus den Kontext gerissen, aneinander reiht, ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Müllermilch (30. April 2009)

Was die wollen wird niemals in Kraft tretten.Da werden absolute nichtswisser zu ''Experten''erklärt.Wenn ich schon lese ''WoW Haderthauer will das KILLERSPIEL verbieten'' kann ich irgendwie nur spöttisch darüber hinweglesen......Für die ist World of Warcraft ein Killerspiel weils Süchtig machen kann.....lächerlich.


----------



## Thornbearer (30. April 2009)

Willkommen in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Angst, in 2-3 Monaten ist der Wind (erstmal) abgeklungen und wir dürfen wieder vor was anderem Angst haben... vielleicht erledigt sich das "Problem" mit der Schweinegrippe jetzt auch ganz von allein.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

Keine Angst, spätestens kurz vor den Wahlen im September wird die alte Suppe auch wieder aufgewärmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. April 2009)

^^ theoretisch können sie nur den vertrieb der software ( Cds/Dvds) verbieten da die Server iwo in der Bananen Republik stehen kann deutschland uns nicht verbieten es zu Spielen nur es zu Erwerben ;-)


----------



## Seryma (30. April 2009)

Solange niemand mit 2 Küchenmessern durch ne Schule rennt, alle von hinten absticht und dabei "Vanish, Iviscurate, etc." schreit, denke ich, wir müssen nichts befürchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## meerp (30. April 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Die haben echt keine Ahnung das Spiel beinhaltet keine Gewalt! sie sollen es höchstens ab 18 machen, da wo jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist. Das ist echt eine Sauerei von denen...



Die wollen es wegen den "Suchtpotential" machen.. ok ich frage mich es laufen wesentlich mehr Alkoholiker und Zigarettenabhängige herum?


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Solange niemand mit 2 Küchenmessern durch ne Schule rennt, alle von hinten absticht und dabei "*Vanish, Iviscurate*, etc." schreit, denke ich, wir müssen nichts befürchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ob die CSU das richtig zuordnen könnte? Sie würden wohl eher ein zusätzliches Verbot für den *Vanish Oxi Action Fleckentferner* fordern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




meerp schrieb:


> Die wollen es wegen den "Suchtpotential" machen.. ok ich frage mich es laufen wesentlich mehr *Alkoholiker und Zigarettenabhängige* herum?


Die sitzen aber im Vorstand der CSU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meerp (30. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Die sitzen aber im Vorstand der CSU.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jep sollte langsam jedem auffallen ;P


----------



## Caymian (30. April 2009)

die Politiker ham doch alle keinen plan, in WoW is ja so viel gewalt und gibts halt paar die süchtig nach WoW sind es gibt auch Menschen die süchtig nach ferseh schauen sind und wollen sie dan jez auf den Fernseher verbieten??? oder Alkohol, Zigaretten,u.s.w.

Also ich find das is totaler schwachsinn was die machen.


----------



## meerp (30. April 2009)

Caymian schrieb:


> die Politiker ham doch alle keinen plan, in WoW is ja so viel gewalt und gibts halt paar die süchtig nach WoW sind es gibt auch Menschen die süchtig nach ferseh schauen sind und wollen sie dan jez auf den Fernseher verbieten??? oder Alkohol, Zigaretten,u.s.w.
> 
> Also ich find das is totaler schwachsinn was die machen.



Es ist eben leichter bei ein Spiel herumzu meckern als wie zB. Alkohol , das kann ja wiederum auch verschiedene Gründe haben... 
Ein, zwei Beispiele 

A: Tut es ihnen kein bisschen weh wenn das Spiel schlechten "Ruf" bei unserer ach so tollen "Gesellschaft" hat (oder aus den Regalen der Geschäften genommen wird)
B: Trinken sie auch mal ein, zwei Bier zuviel... da war doch vor gerraumer Zeit doch mal was... 
C... 
D.... gibt genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> Es ist eben leichter bei ein Spiel herumzu meckern als wie zB. Alkohol , das kann ja wiederum auch verschiedene Gründe haben...


Was würde dem Staat allein schon an Steuereinnahmen flöten gehen würden Alkohol oder Zigaretten verboten werden. 
Dagegen würde also nie einer der Herren oder Damen wettern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meerp (30. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was würde dem Staat allein schon an Steuereinnahmen flöten gehen würden Alkohol oder Zigaretten verboten werden.
> Dagegen würde also nie einer der Herren oder Damen wettern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 
Aber wenn man bedenkt sie verlieren auch die ein oder andere Stimme würde ich mal behaupten.. was ich im TE hier schon alles gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> /sign
> Aber wenn man bedenkt sie verlieren auch die ein oder andere Stimme würde ich mal behaupten.. was ich im TE hier schon alles gelesen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zur Zeit wahrscheinlich noch nicht genug. Die CSU hat ihre Stammwähler scheinbar irgendwo in der Generation 60+ (behaupte ich jetzt mal als nicht-Bayer) und von denen haben sie ja noch genug. Wenn die allerdings mal irgendwann aussterben bzw. immer mehr aus der Zockergeneration an die Wahlurnen gehen dürfen, sollten die sich ernsthaft mal Gedanken machen, ob sie ihre Affenpartei nicht mal ein wenig modernisieren sollten. Sonst könnte es in der Zukunft schlecht aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (30. April 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> CSU VERBOT JETZT!!!!!!



Von nichts ne Ahnung aber die Klappe aufreißen.

Bevor hier die Leute gegen die CSU wettern, solltet ihr euch lieber mal klar sein, dass gerade die so verhasste Partei sich aktiv für die Etablierung von PC-Games aller Art in unserer Kultur (!!!) einsetzt. Nur auf der Forderung einer einzigen Querschlägerin in der Partei, die garantiert (wie in der Politik üblich) mundtot gemacht wird, basierend die gesammte Politik, im Besonderen die CSU jetzt hier runterzumachen, ist absolute Panikmache und so sinnlos wie im Sommer wegen Glatteis daheim zu bleiben.
Genauso, was der Sinn eines Threads ist, in dem man die Communtiy (von WoW) fragt, ob WoW abgeschafft werden soll. Das man hier ein gescheites Ergebniss nicht erwarten kann, ist wohl mehr als nur logisch. Hauptsache die Leute haben wieder was, an dem sie sich euphorisch Aufregen können.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Bevor hier die Leute gegen die CSU wettern, solltet ihr euch lieber mal klar sein, dass gerade die so verhasste Partei sich aktiv für die Etablierung von PC-Games aller Art in unserer Kultur (!!!) einsetzt.  [...]


Ist nur eigenartig, daß Forderungen für Verbote von Spielen/Filmen aber zuerst immer aus DIESER Partei kommen die sich ja so "für die Etablierung von PC-Games aller Art in unserer Kultur einsetzt". Irgendwas läuft bei denen doch falsch, oder? Erst _hü_ dann _hopp_... und wenn wieder was passiert => _hü_...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (30. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist nur eigenartig, daß Forderungen für Verbote von Spielen/Filmen aber zuerst immer aus DIESER Partei kommen


Nur weil ein einziges Mitglied sowas fordert, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Rest der Partei dahinter steht.
Außerdem gab es genug Politiker aus anderen Partein, die bereits schon ähnliches gefordert haben, deren Meinung allerdings nciht so aufgebauscht wurde wie die der Frau Haderthauer momentan.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

Natürlich heißt es nicht, daß der Rest der Partei dahinter steht, aber sie sollten sich vielleicht mal auf eine klare Linie einigen. Mit dem ewigen hin und her machen sie sich auch nicht mehr Freunde. Selbst ein einziger Querschläger kann Stimmen kosten.
Natürlich springen andere Parteien/Politiker gern auf den Killerspiel-Hetzzug mit auf, aber diese Frau Haderthauer ist ja nicht die erste die sich aus der CSU bei Spieler unbeliebt macht. Aber sie wird auch nicht die letzte sein, nicht aus der CSU und nicht von anderen Vereinen. Da sollte man als Spieler eh besser drüber wegsehen/hören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walfaris (30. April 2009)

Hmm ich weis ja nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Ein Spiel wie WoW zu verbieten bzw einzuschränken ist zwar tatsächlich (entschuldigt bitte meine Kraftausdrücke) Saudämlich und zeugt davon dass es immer noch zu viele inkompetente Idioten gibt die es einfach immer besser wissen wollen.

Schon seit Jahren gibt es Spiele die Gewalt enthalten wenn man es so sehen will. Ein Beispiel wäre da Diablo 1, dort tötet man nicht nur irgendwelche Horden von Untoten sondern begegnet im Laufe der Geschichte auf Dämonen und denm Teufel persönlich. Tatsache ist dass es damals noch nicht so viele "Vorurteile" gegenüber "Gamer" gab. Doch nun klammert sich jeder daran fest, das "Gamer" labil seien und durch das Spielen solcher Spiele dermassen "immun" gegen Gewalt seien dass wir keine Räue zeigen täten und jemanden kaltblütig töten würden.(Hört sich dämlich an, ich weis... mir fiel nichts besseres ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Schwachfug... Dass die introvertierten Menschen die so oder so schon von anfang an nicht wirklich "ganz" im Kopf sind und dann Menschen töten, nunmal sich vor dem PC verkriechen ist wohl kaum die Schuld der Spiele, sonst würde es ja nicht introvertiert heissen. Mann sucht nur wieder einmal etwas, was als Sündenbock dastehen soll und als Ablenkung von der "Schweinegrippe" und der "Finanzkrise" dienen soll. Puh.. nun hab ich eigentlich schon zu viel geschrieben.

Fazit: Eine Altersbeschrenkung wäre teilweise sogar erwünscht da sich sehr viele Minderjährige unter den Spieler von WoW befinden. (Das soll nicht heissen das es denen nicht erlaubt sein soll WoW zu spielen, sondern lediglich dass viele dieser Minderjährigen sich unter aller Sau benehmen und es nunmal auf alle zurückfällt. Dass kann ich nicht ändern und bestätige hiermit dass ich keine "Allgemeine" Vorurteile gegen Minderjährige habe, ich schildere lediglich meine Erfahrungen)

Im Grosse und Ganzen ist es mir aber egal, da ich sowieso in der Schweiz lebe, und wir hier solche Probleme eher selten kriegen.


So long... MfG Walfaris

p.s. Wer Fehler findet, darf sie behalten... War ein harter Tag für mich.


----------



## yves1993 (30. April 2009)

Glaub manche Politiker haben bewiesen, dass ein IQ- Wert im minusstelligen Bereich möglich ist.
Ansonsten...pff /ignore diese Aussagen der Politiker...


----------



## meerp (30. April 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Nur weil ein einziges Mitglied sowas fordert, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Rest der Partei dahinter steht.
> Außerdem gab es genug Politiker aus anderen Partein, die bereits schon ähnliches gefordert haben, deren Meinung allerdings nciht so aufgebauscht wurde wie die der Frau Haderthauer momentan.



Solltest aber mal bedenken , dass es wenn sie es alleine gemacht hätte nicht so stark an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen wäre (d.h. nun nicht dass ALLE dahinter waren, aber sie war/ist nicht alleine) 
Und diese ewigen Seitensprünge zwischen gut und böse ....
Was soll man dann noch von dieser Patei denken (  ok schlecht reden geht immer aber gut reden mindestens genau so oft... )


----------



## ânyorâ (30. April 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Von nichts ne Ahnung aber die Klappe aufreißen.
> 
> Bevor hier die Leute gegen die CSU wettern, solltet ihr euch lieber mal klar sein, dass gerade die so verhasste Partei sich aktiv für die Etablierung von PC-Games aller Art in unserer Kultur (!!!) einsetzt. Nur auf der Forderung einer einzigen Querschlägerin in der Partei, die garantiert (wie in der Politik üblich) mundtot gemacht wird, basierend die gesammte Politik, im Besonderen die CSU jetzt hier runterzumachen, ist absolute Panikmache und so sinnlos wie im Sommer wegen Glatteis daheim zu bleiben.


/sign
Sofort nach dem Interview mit ihr haben diverse andere CSU-Politiker sich explizit dagegen ausgesprochen.
Allein schon mit ihrer Aussage, die FSK würde sich durch die Spielehersteller beeinflussen oder sogar bestechen lassen (...auch wenn es wohl teilweise wahr ist...), wird sie sich schon einige Probleme einhandeln.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

ânyorâ schrieb:


> Allein schon mit ihrer Aussage, die FSK würde sich durch die Spielehersteller beeinflussen oder sogar bestechen lassen (...auch wenn es wohl teilweise wahr ist...), wird sie sich schon einige Probleme einhandeln.


Hmm... sie sollte sich vielleicht mal genauer ansehen, wie stark in Deutschland zum Teil zensiert wird und dann nochmal ihre Aussage überdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_ftw (30. April 2009)

Druidikas schrieb:


> FIRST



pass auf was du schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab das heut auch geschrieben und hab ne Mahnung wegen dem bekommen xDD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. April 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Nur weil ein einziges Mitglied sowas fordert, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Rest der Partei dahinter steht.



und dazu noch ein mitglied das sowieso recht wenig zu melden hat.

ich spiele zwar gerne wow....aber solle dieses spiel verboten werden, was wohl sehr unwarscheinlich ist......dann wird es halt verboten....interessiert mich recht wenig.

milka lila pause mochte ich auch sehr gerne....und dieses produkt wurde aus dem sortiment genommen. ist nunmal so...es gibt andere dinge.


----------



## nex187 (30. April 2009)

Tohr1 schrieb:


> Die werden WoW niemals abschaffen können dafür ist es zu gut!
> 
> An Alle Allys: Heute habt ihr mal wieder bewiesen das ihr die einzigen Kiddis seit in WoW
> 
> HORDE 4 LIVE!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (30. April 2009)

DonVerse schrieb:


> WoW ab 16 oder 18 einzufuehren faende ich noch einigermassen vertretbar und es gibt auch vernuenftige Gruende dafuer.


Und die wären? Jetzt sag nicht wegen den Kiddies, oder der Gewalt oder etwa dem Suchtpotential.


----------



## Seryma (30. April 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich spiele zwar gerne wow....aber solle dieses spiel verboten werden, was wohl sehr unwarscheinlich ist......dann wird es halt verboten....interessiert mich recht wenig.



schön das du so locker reagierst, doch ich würde meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es haufenweise Aufstände geben würde, wenn man davon ausgeht das viele sogar laut Politikern süchtig sind, würden mich Selbstmorde oder Anschläge kein bisschen wundern!

WoW ist Bestandteil sehr vieler Leben, wenn einem Menschen plötzlich eine Freizeitbeschäftigung und damit ein Teil seines Lebens genommen werden würde...

die Politiker werden sehen, was sie davon haben/hätten! Ich drücke es mal so aus: 

11 Millionen Spieler, davon: 2 Millionen Casuals, 3 Millionen geht es am Arsch vorbei, 6 Millionen haben WoW als größte Freizeitaktivität!

Ich seh es wie es ist, sollte die Welt des Kriegshandwerks ihr Ende finden, werden es zahlreiche Menschen nicht einfach so hinnehmen!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## 44IsoO (30. April 2009)

Eine weitere Forderung, die letzten Endes ohnehin wieder im Sande verlaufen wird...


----------



## Schlamm (30. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> 11 Millionen Spieler, davon: 2 Millionen Casuals, 3 Millionen geht es am Arsch vorbei, 6 Millionen haben WoW als größte Freizeitaktivität!


Wenn, würde es doch zunächst nur für Deutschland gelten. KLar würden sich mehrere darüber aufregen. Aber ich befürchte der Großteil der Wahlberechtigten ist es entweder Wurst oder die finden es gut. WoW hat ja nun nicht den besten Ruf...


----------



## Seryma (30. April 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> WoW hat ja nun nicht den besten Ruf...



So schlecht kann der Ruf von WoW nicht sein, sonst würden es nicht 11 Millionen Spieler abonnieren!


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> 11 Millionen Spieler, davon: 2 Millionen Casuals, 3 Millionen geht es am Arsch vorbei, 6 Millionen haben WoW als größte Freizeitaktivität!
> Ich seh es wie es ist, sollte die Welt des Kriegshandwerks ihr Ende finden, werden es zahlreiche Menschen nicht einfach so hinnehmen!


Nur dürfte das die anderen 10,X Millionen Spieler einen feuchten interessieren, sollte WoW in Deutschland jemals abgeschaltet werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (30. April 2009)

"World of Warcraft wird verboten, wenn es nach der bayrische Staatsministerin Christine Haderthauer (CSU) geht. Das verkündete die Bild-Zeitung, in ihrer bayrischen Ausgabe vom 29.04."

Das sagt doch schon 'ne Menge aus. Die Bild Zeitung hat Ihre Auflagenzahl auch nur durch die eine Bevölkerungsgruppe dennen normale Zeitungen zu anstrengend zu lesen sind und die andere, die sich belustigen bzw. sich über die Meinung der breiten Bevölkerung informieren wollen.

Hetzbaladen sind dort an der Tagesordnung und dürfen meiner bescheiden Meinung nach gekonnt ignoriert werden. Frau Haderthauer versucht sich zu profilieren und nutzt dafür einfach das "meistgelesenste" Medium Deutschlands. Natürlich kommt das im eher christlich-konservativ angehauchten Bayern (angehaucht! fühlt euch nicht alle auf den Schlips getreten) sehr gut an.

so stay cool...


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. April 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Hetzbaladen sind dort an der Tagesordnung und dürfen meiner bescheiden Meinung nach gekonnt ignoriert werden. Frau Haderthauer versucht sich zu profilieren und nutzt dafür einfach das "meistgelesenste" Medium Deutschlands.


Ist doch eine gute Möglichkeit, sich im Rest der Republik bekannt zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier im Pott hab ich vorher noch nie was von einer Frau Haderthauer gehört.


----------



## Schlamm (30. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> So schlecht kann der Ruf von WoW nicht sein, sonst würden es nicht 11 Millionen Spieler abonnieren!


Auf der kompletten Welt 11 Millionen! In Deutschland nur ein Bruchteil davon. Aber wenn man eine Bundesweite Umfrage machen würde in allen Altersgruppen bezüglich nach WoW, das sähe echt Übel aus.


----------



## Mr. Käse (30. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist doch eine gute Möglichkeit, sich im Rest der Republik bekannt zu machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich auch nicht - und genau deswegen macht sie es auch. Politiker zahlen teilweise dafür sich Interviewen zu lassen nur um auf der Bekanntheitsskala einen Strich nach oben klettern zu dürfen. Ich weis nicht, ob es hier auch abgedruckt wurde aber solange es nur im südlichsten Deutschland abgedruckt wird, hat sie so oder so noch einen langen Weg vor sich.


----------



## Viniara (30. April 2009)

Omfg... Ich glaub ich darf WoW Nicht mehr spielen ist ja so ein Killer spiel, dann geb ich lieber meinem Kleinem bruder der 9 Jahre alt ist Dead Space zu spielen, das is auf Hello Kitty niveau.
Samma gehts noch? Die sollen sich das spiel mal angucken? Selbst im Spiel wird davor gewarnt das es zu sucht kommen kann. Die sollten mal versuchen ein spiel zu verbieten das das meistverbreiteste Spiel der Welt ist.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (30. April 2009)

Deren Argument ist ja u.a das hohe Suchtpotential, was ja auch stimmen mag, aber  wird alkohol deswegen abgeschaft ? oder zigaretten ect. ?
meiner meinung nach vollkommen unsinn wow zu verbieten


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn WoW abgeschafft werden soll, dann bitte doch eher den kompletten Alkohol + andere diverse Dinge.
Nur das mit dem Alc etc. wird nie passieren, da der Staaat fleißig daran verdient - sowie an anderen legalen Suchtmitteln.
Der demokratische Staat als Dealer Deines Vertrauens ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich seh's schon kommen ... bald will unser Staat auch noch Blizzard kaufen, damit die Bonzen auch daran verdienen. ^^

Ich wünsche allen noch ein schönes langes Wochenende.


g r e e t z


----------



## 8bravo (1. Mai 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> 12.Es sind Wahlen..danach ists wohl erstmal wieder ruhig um WoW


Freunde! Ich komme gerade aus dem Waffen-Online Forum zu euch. Wir unterhalten uns dort seit Wochen um die ach so tollen Ideen der Möchtegernheileweltverbesserer (manchmal zynisch "Politiker" genannt) und haben natürlich auch mitbekommen was die liebe Frau da heute für einen Mist verzapft hat.

Erst waren wir dran, jetzt geht's um euer Hobby. Wacht auf! Die werden uns alle fertig machen wenn wir nicht was dagegen tun!!!

Bei uns laufen schon seit einiger Zeit Aktionen, um alle Sportschützen und Jäger etc. zu motivieren, zu den heurigen Wahlen zu gehen. Wir sind soooo viele! Wir können unsere Stimmen geltend machen! Natürlich nicht für solche Vollpfosten wie SPD, Grüne oder Linke/SED. Nein! Wir haben uns die Grundsätze der Liberalen angeschaut und haben festgestellt, dass dies die einzige für uns vertretbare Grundlage darstellt. Eine möglichst hohe Beteiligung der FDP an einer Koalition mit der CDU ist im Moment das einzige was uns noch die Ausübung unserer Hobbys retten kann. Ich will es mal so von einem meiner WO Freunde zitieren:


> Mit der FDP haben wir eine Chance aber keine Gewissheit. Ohne die FDP haben wir mit Gewissheit keine Chance!


----------



## Anduris (1. Mai 2009)

Mir ist es relativ egal was die Politiker labern...
und WoW ab 18 zu machen ist sowieso nicht erwähnenswerter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn die CSU es wirklich schaffen sollte WOW zu verbieten werde ich in einen Sportschützenverein eintreten, schießen lernen, mir nen Waffenschein besorgen und mal bei einem CSU Treffen Amok laufen und mir danach die Kugel geben ( nein nicht die von Ferrero -.- )

lass die mal labern. die haben eh nix zu sagen. ohne waffen gäbe es diese diskussion garnicht aber man kommt zu leicht an waffen ran also sind killerspiele wie wow schuld ^^. klar doch. take me to your dealer. 


mfg shamrock


----------



## 8bravo (1. Mai 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> Wenn die CSU es wirklich schaffen sollte WOW zu verbieten werde ich in einen Sportschützenverein eintreten, schießen lernen, mir nen Waffenschein besorgen


Und ich dachte hier wären Leute mit Verstand... Du laberst ja genauso einen Müll wie die Herren in Berlin. Wer sowas von sich gibt, sollte sich erst mal mit einem Schützen unterhalten!


----------



## Ratseran (1. Mai 2009)

Ja wow verbieten 

So aber dan was machen wir , wir suchen uns ein neues spiel

und das wird genau so zu sucht das ist doch immer das gleiche ,

eine umstellung das man wow nicht mehr spielen könnte würde sich mit sicherheit manche

ihr leben nehmen weil sie so süchtig sind.

Aber so gern wie man das möchte ich bin der meinung wow wird es immer noch geben und noch seehr sehr Lange....
________________________________________________________________________________
_______________
Mein Hintern ist schon platt gesessen
Hab überhaupt noch nichts gegessen
Die Finger sind ganz gelb vom Rauchen,
ich werd auch noch nen Kaffee brauchen.
Die Augen tun mir auch schon weh.
Seit Stunden sitz ich am PC.
Da übt man gern auch mal Verzicht.
ein Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht.
Muß nur NOCH EINE Schlacht hier schlagen,
So Feind, jetzt geht’s dir an den Kragen!
Nimm Dies und Dies und auch noch DAS.
Juchuuu, das macht nen Riesenspass.
Mitternacht ist längst verronnen.
( Hab ich nicht gerade erst begonnen ?)
Nun plagen mich auch langsam Sorgen,
denk ich so an den frühen Morgen.
Denn so wie ich mich nun mal kenne
Ich, in der Früh die Schicht verpenne.
Und die Moral von der Geschicht,
spiel ein Spiel ganz, oder gar nicht.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Mai 2009)

Ratseran schrieb:


> Ja wow verbieten
> 
> So aber dan was machen wir , wir suchen uns ein neues spiel
> 
> ...



Zwei Beiträge und dann so ein Gelaber ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer weis, wer hinter diesem Nick steckt ...


----------



## 8bravo (1. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Zwei Beiträge und dann so ein Gelaber ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich! Was soll das eigentlich? Wir werden alle angeschissen und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als jemanden der euch versucht an die Hand zu nehmen, gleich auseinanderzupflücken. Bist wohl wahnsinnig stolz auf deine 569 Beiträge was? Nimm den Finger aus der Nase und DENK mal drüber nach was ich oben geschrieben habe. Mehr verlang ich ja gar nicht. Meinst ich bin ein Uboot und komm nur hier her weil mir langweilig ist?


----------



## joH-Sven (1. Mai 2009)

also abschaffen naja .....die folgen will ich gar nicht wissen ^^ 
(würde mal sagen wir befinden uns dann schonmal in einem teufelskreis)

Politiker wollen was verändern und reden über Sachen, wo vllt das Wissen fehlt.
(ala ein real/hauptschüler mit 5 in mathe der anfängt über integralrechnung zureden)
dazu sind manche themen sowas von unlogisch, da an manchen ecken diverse widersprüche
entstehen (verbietet wow = sucht, wieso rauchen, alk, essen und sonstiges nicht), wo ich 
mich frage, warum so ne menge an zeit und geld für sowas verpulvert wird.

ein grund mehr warum ich da eher für aufklärung wäre, da die politik da doch stark in
die erziehung der kinder, was eigentlich aufgabe der eltern ist, eingreift.
am ende wird es eh zu 100% nicht kontrollierbar sein und zu noch mehr gesetzen führen,
was noch mehr verwirrung stiftet. 
(hatte sowas letztens mit der Müll und Abfallwirtschaft in Deutschland, reinst unlogisch und verwirrend)

mir fällt dazu ein das letzten in Tv mal was war das da ne Uni oder was das war ein
Zockertag veranstaltet hat wo eltern mal die spiele antesten durften
(fands lustig wie eltern da plötzlich vertieft in counterstrike spielen waren)

ich selbst würde gerne mal die definition von "killerspiele" wissen 
wens denen um aufmerksamkeit geht warum erstellen die nicht hier auch so 1-zeilen-threads?

mfg


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Mai 2009)

8bravo schrieb:


> Ich! Was soll das eigentlich? Wir werden alle angeschissen und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als jemanden der euch versucht an die Hand zu nehmen, gleich auseinanderzupflücken. Bist wohl wahnsinnig stolz auf deine 569 Beiträge was? Nimm den Finger aus der Nase und DENK mal drüber nach was ich oben geschrieben habe. Mehr verlang ich ja gar nicht. Meinst ich bin ein Uboot und komm nur hier her weil mir langweilig ist?



Wieso brauchst du 2 Nicks ? 

Im übrigen, wenn schon die Herren Sportschützen meinen, sie müssten sich mit uns im Geiste verbünden, kann man soviel Verstand erwarten, dass wir hier nicht alle als hoffnungslose Suchtis dargestellt werden, die Selbstmordgefährded sind, wenn es WoW mal nicht mehr geben sollte. 

Schliesslich hat hier auch keiner gesagt, dass Sportschützen Hobbykiller im Vereinsmeierlook sind.


----------



## Mr. Käse (1. Mai 2009)

8bravo schrieb:


> Ich! Was soll das eigentlich? Wir werden alle angeschissen und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als jemanden der euch versucht an die Hand zu nehmen, gleich auseinanderzupflücken. Bist wohl wahnsinnig stolz auf deine 569 Beiträge was? Nimm den Finger aus der Nase und DENK mal drüber nach was ich oben geschrieben habe. Mehr verlang ich ja gar nicht. Meinst ich bin ein Uboot und komm nur hier her weil mir langweilig ist?



Dir ist schon klar, dass er wen anders Zitiert hat?

Obwohl hier politische Werbung meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach auch nichts zu suchen hat. Die FDP ist natürlich so viel besser - oh ja.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Mai 2009)

@ Käse, ich glaube der Herr hat sich gleich mit 2 Nicks angemeldet ... Das "wieso" entzieht sich auch meinem Verständnis ...


----------



## Crystania (1. Mai 2009)

It smells like Ban-Spirit!

Naja sowas können auch nur die Politiker in Bayern bringen, da sonst keine Sau das interessiert. Wenn sie ihren Wahlkampf ankurbeln wollen, tun die das sicherlich nicht in Restdeutschland.. dort verlieren die durch so einen Mist eher Stimmen der aktuellen Wähler und der Zukünftigen der Altersstufen 12-16(18).
Also liebe Politiker: Erst nachdenken dann reden! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## joH-Sven (1. Mai 2009)

naja ich würde mich schon wundern wen ich nicht wüsste das heute der 1.mai ist und deutschland weit
diverse veranstaltungen sind...und die ausdrucksweise ein grund vom alkohol sein könnte ^^

ansonsten wärs echt peinlich...
dazu...horde sig + gangsterstyle ...yeah >< = würde ein super eindruck hinterlassen

mfg


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. Mai 2009)

...dazu noch auf Rexxar, einem echten Heiopei-Server. Kein Wunder, daß ich da kein Bock mehr auf´s zocken hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (1. Mai 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Naja sowas können auch nur die Politiker in Bayern bringen, da sonst keine Sau das interessiert. Wenn sie ihren Wahlkampf ankurbeln wollen, tun die das sicherlich nicht in Restdeutschland.. dort verlieren die durch so einen Mist eher Stimmen der aktuellen Wähler und der Zukünftigen der Altersstufen 12-16(18).
> Also liebe Politiker: Erst nachdenken dann reden!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Das beste ist, die haben aus ihrer letzten Wahlschlappe nichts gelernt 
und meinen nun noch hinterwäldlerischere mumien anschleppen zu müssen 
um auf dem holzweg, auf wählerfang zu gehen.

Vorallem, ist ja angeblich das problem weshalb sie, die spielverbote fordern, die amokläufe in der vergangenheit.
Aber anstelle das problem anzugehen und mal die ärmel hochkempeln gehen sie lieber den einfachen weg und
verkaufen mal wieder massig leute für dumm und machen leere versprechen.


----------



## Roque12345 (1. Mai 2009)

Is doch eig völlig unsinn darüber zu reden.
Is net ma den Thread wert an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur weil sich da inen Politiker auf Landesebene profilieren will muss doch keiner Panik schieben.

Um WoW zu verbieten bedarf es ner ganzen Menge Arbeit an Gesetzen etc etc

Wie wir aber alle wissen sind unsere Politiker Faulsäcke, allesamt.

Demnach, abwarten bis 7.0, dann nimmts Formen an, bei 10.0 is man soweit und bei 11.0 gibts ne erste erfolgreiche Klage beim Bundesgerichtshof gegen dieses Gesetz. Also chillig weitermachen und babbeln lassen.

zum wohl 

edit
Ich weiß auch net was die Rederei soll, von wegen ab 18. Also ich hab selber in den vielen Jahren eig kaum negative Erfahrungen mit jüngeren Spielern gemacht abgesehen von ein paar rnd wichtigtuern. Der Inhalt ist weder Gewaltfördernd noch sonst iwas. FSK 12 passt zu 100%

Und vergesst ma net das Ihr auch ma jung wart und wie Ihr euch zu dieser Zeit benommen habt. Glaub kaum das da jemand nen Heiligenschein hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (1. Mai 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Aber anstelle das problem anzugehen und mal die ärmel hochkempeln gehen sie lieber den einfachen weg



Politiker sind doch eh einfach nur faul.. Kassieren ihre Kohle und erzählen einigen was vom Pferd und das war es dann. Heiße Luft und viel Geschwafel hin und her.. Die sollen doch bitte nicht unsere Freiheit antasten Spiele zu spielen die wir möchten.. und die für Kinder ab 12 geeignet sind.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (1. Mai 2009)

> Das verkündete die Bild-Zeitung, in ihrer bayrischen Ausgabe vom 29.04.



2 Dinge in einem Satz, die einem schon sagen das sowas NIE passieren wird.

Es steht in der Bild. Die Bild lässt alles drucken was nach Schlagzeile klingt, diese "Zeitung", wenn man die Bild den so bezeichnen kann, ist einfach nur ein Zeugnis von schlechtem Journalismus.
Dann kommt es zweitens von der Bayrischen CSU, nichts gegen die Bayern, aber die CSU dort ist einfach nur altbacken und nicht mehr "up to date". Die Partei versucht sich, durch solche Dinge ihre Wählerschaft zu sichern, denkt aber nicht an die Zukunft und für sie besteht besagte Wählerschaft aus 50+ Jährigen, "da diese ja die Zukunft sind" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht euch keine Gedanken drüber.



> Wie wir aber alle wissen sind unsere Politiker Faulsäcke, allesamt.
> 
> Demnach, abwarten bis 7.0, dann nimmts Formen an, bei 10.0 is man soweit und bei 11.0 gibts ne erste erfolgreiche Klage beim Bundesgerichtshof gegen dieses Gesetz. Also chillig weitermachen und babbeln lassen.



Das trifft er wohl so ziemlich genau auf den Punkt.


----------



## HuntertheBest (1. Mai 2009)

@ wildrazor09: WoW enthällt also keine Gewalt? ah ja... ne is klar, die zweite oder spätestens dritte quest nach erstmaligen einloggen lässt dich tiere töten. selsbt in bomberman muss man töten. Ich geeh davon aus das die Spielfigur stirbt wenn sie eine explosion abbekommt. Ich denke es wird bei heißer luft bei dem thema bleiben denn wie schon an meienm beispiel kann man sehen, dasss selbst in echten kinderspielen das ziel ist gegner auszuschalten. Und eine Version von WoW in der man mit rosa-watte nach einander wirft und sich entschuldigt falls man etwas ins auge bekommen hat ist ein gaaanz kleines bischen absurt. Naja mir solls egal sein ob WoW ab 18 wird falls es ddurchgesetzt werden sollte irgendwann mal bin garantiert 18(noch 1 1/2 Jahre). WIe schon gesagt es wird zu 100% nur heiße Luft bleiben.

Wenn sie WoW abschaffen...x'D... dann gewinnt Santk Pauli die Wm!
Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein

Lg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Mai 2009)

Papam schrieb:


> Was denn heller ich geb nem Penner 10 euro und ne waffe und der erledigt das dann für mich und gut ist ....
> Dumme Bitch alta ich fick die lan



gebe ihm gleich noch 10 euro für dich dazu. ....wie geistig beschränkt muss man eigentlich sein um solch einen müll zu schreiben.....


----------



## Yiraja (1. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch gar net durchsetzbar aber ab 18+ wär scho ma eig net schlecht ^^


----------



## Stroog (1. Mai 2009)

Wie findet ihr es was die Politickerin dort fordert? http://wow.buffed.de/news/10053/wow-csu-mi...l-wow-verbieten?


Antwort: Wenn Ich sowas lese fehlt mir in der Voteliste die Antwort "WoW sollte nur Leuten zugänglich gemacht werden, die mindestens die zweite Klasse erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben...".

Ihr kapiert alle auf extrem nervende Weise nicht nicht das grade Wahlkampf ist und sich somit jeder noch so kleine Hinterweltpolitiker zu Themen äussert an angesichts der Wirtschaftskrise so wirken als ob wir keine echten Problem hätten. Was es allerdings nicht besser macht ist sich in Foren, Chaträumen, bei Buffed oder am besten noch direkt beim jeweiligen Politiker per mail in dem in diesen Foren üblichen CS-1337-ImbaRox0r Slang zu Themen zu äussern von denen man selber genau so wenig Ahnung hat wie die Politiker die man da dann so schön flamed.... Von daher ist dieser ganze Thread mal wieder extrem sinnfrei...


----------



## Nicolanda (1. Mai 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> Hi ich habe das forum und die umfrage eröffnet um mal die meinungen der buffed leser zu dem http://wow.buffed.de/news/10053/wow-csu-mi...l-wow-verbieten zu hören.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Das ist ja mal total bescheuert!! Wow ab 18 wär mir egal bin 21=P aber abschaffen??!? LOL. Wow ist immer noch ein Game das kann man nicht einfach "abschaffen". Das ist ja wie wenn man z.B den Bundeskanzlerposten abschaffen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (1. Mai 2009)

Also abschaffen geht mal gar nicht.
Ich bin nur für eine Altersbeschränkung auf 16+. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings kanns mir am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen, was in Deutschland passiert, da ich Schweizer bin. Nein Scherz, ich leide mit euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Politiker haben einfach keinen Plan, was ein Spiel ausmacht, oder warum so viele Leute es gerne spielen.

Die älteren Generationen (Politiker) verstehen es nicht, und deswegen wollen sie es verbieten. So sieht's aus.


----------



## Cloymax (1. Mai 2009)

Politiker sind solche SuXX0rz...bisschen wind machen, damit man auf sie achtet!
abschaffen nö, aber ich fände nen kleinen "Geselligkeits-test" der monatlich von Blizz wie ein Patch vorausgesetzt wird damit man spielen kann ne triftige Idee.

die sache is ne sauerei...siehe zeile 1. solche leute würde ich am liebsten durch den fleischwolf drehen....und diese gewaltgedanken haben nix mit WoW zu tun, so ne grosse klappe hatt ich schon vorher...

MFG Cloymax


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Mai 2009)

Am Ende passiert mit 90% iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts - also können eigentliche alle recht entspannt sein. Denn um so etwas durchzusetzen bedarf es etwas mehr, als das populistische Geschwätz einer Spinatwachtel aus der Partei der Bayrisch Ewig Gestrigen. Und ganz nebenbei - was interessant ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die CSU nicht geschlossen hinter Ihr steht. Ich erinner an das Interview mit Frau Bär bei Buffed ...

Und ganz am Rande bemerkt: Blizz ist zwar "nur" eine Softwarefirma, die gegen ein Verbot vom Grundsatz rein gar nichts ausrichten könnte; ABER, man bedenke auch, dass Blizz dann ziemlich hohe Verluste einfahren würde, da - na ich schätze mal ca 500000 Accounts wegfallen würden. Und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das dies zu einer Schadensersatzklage seitens von Blizz führen würde ... Und sollte jemals dieser höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, würde ich nur sagen Go Blizz Go ... besorg dir die besten Anwälte und heize den Spacken mal so richtig ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (1. Mai 2009)

also einfach so lassen wäre ok aber bevor verbieten oder so lieber ab 18


----------



## Vitany2910 (1. Mai 2009)

ab 18 fände ich schon nicht verkehrt, ansonsten absoluter humbug... dann müssten ja auch zigaretten, alkohol, fernsehen, diverse andere spiele, "die schönste nebensache der welt" und viele andere süchtel-gefahren verboten werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (1. Mai 2009)

Politikerin!


----------



## IC3M4N (1. Mai 2009)

Ich denke auch mal, dass es nur ein Versuch ist Wählerstimmen zu ergattern und da ist den politikern ja jedes Mittel recht...

Aber ich frage mich, was ein Verbot (oder nur eine höhere Altersfreigabe) bringen würde?
Harte Alkoholika sind auch ab 18 und trotzdem werden sich heute am 1.Mai  wieder unzählige Leute unter 16 mit harten Alkoholika abschießen...
Und was eine Alterbeschränkung für Computerspiel bringt sieht man meiner Meinung nach gut am guten alten (Bösen^^) Counterstrike...
Eigentlich erst ab 18 freigegeben, und trotzdem tummeln sich auf den Servern massenhaft Spieler mit auffallend piepsiger Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Verbot erhöht für viele ja noch den Anreiz etwas zu machen. Offiziell wäre es dann zwar verboten und die Politiker könnten sich wieder auf die Schulter klopfen, weil sie ja eine so große Gefahr von der Jugend abgewendet haben, aber unterm Strich würde es nicht bringen, weil jeder der es spielen will auch weiterhin spielen wird!

so long...
Schönen 1. Mai


----------



## 8bravo (1. Mai 2009)

IC3M4N schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich, was ein Verbot (oder nur eine höhere Altersfreigabe) bringen würde? Ein Verbot erhöht für viele ja noch den Anreiz etwas zu machen. Offiziell wäre es dann zwar verboten und die Politiker könnten sich wieder auf die Schulter klopfen, weil sie ja eine so große Gefahr von der Jugend abgewendet haben, aber unterm Strich würde es nicht bringen, weil jeder der es spielen will auch weiterhin spielen wird!


aha, es gibt also doch leute hier die mitdenken können. ich darf mal herrn dr. wiefelspütz (SPD innenexperte) zitieren: "eine verschärfung des waffenrechts wird keine amokläufe verhindern, aber sie können sich sicher sein, dass wir das trotzdem durchziehen". klingelts?


----------



## Schtinketroll (1. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das das verbot nix brigen würde den es wird immer noch leute geben die sich das spiel aus dem i-net ziehen und überhaupt was wolle die den machen die sever sperren ?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (1. Mai 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass WoW in Deutschland diesen "Krisenstatus" erreicht hat, dass sich die Politker damit unbedingt auseinandersetzen müssten. Man merkt einfach, denen geht der Gesprächsstoff aus und irgendiwe müssen sie sich wieder in den Vordergrund rücken. Nunja, wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100%tiges sign^^


----------



## HexerFTW (1. Mai 2009)

Schtinketroll schrieb:


> Ich finde das das verbot nix brigen würde den es wird immer noch leute geben die sich das spiel aus dem i-net ziehen und überhaupt was wolle die den machen die sever sperren ?



Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Diese Politiker brauchen immer etwas worüber sie sich aufregen müssen. Und ja schon klar WoW ist ein Killerspiel ^^ , dann müssten die ja auch Teletubbies verbieten, führt zu Kindesverblödung.


----------



## Seryma (1. Mai 2009)

Ich denke es bringt zu 500% nichts, jeder Account wurde von einem Erwachsenen bzw. einer Person über 18 abgeschlossen, wer darauf spielt kann und wird Blizzard nicht nachprüfen!

Sollte also eine Altersbegrenzung ab 18 eintreten, wird niemand aufhören müssen! Sollte es ganz verboten werden, bin ich immernoch fester Überzeugung, dass es weder Blizzard noch die Abonnenten hinnehmen würden!

Für Blizzard wäre es ein sehr großer Geldverlust und für die Spieler der Verlust eines sehr guten Spiels... 

davon mal abgesehen, dass die Server in Frankreich stehen und solange Frankreich die Gesetze nicht anpasst, werden wir weiterspielen können!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## little sister (1. Mai 2009)

omg seid ihr alles Suchties 
Ich glaube bald ohne WOW wäre euer Leben zerstört.
Ihr tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Cookie Jar (1. Mai 2009)

Jaja da gröhlen wieder die Massen WoW ab 18 weg mit den Kiddys" aber habt ihr schon mal dran gedacht das soviele Kinder schon WoW haben und die werden wohl kaum mit dem spiel aufhören nur weil es jetzt aufeinmal ab 18 oder 16 ist . Nein WoW ist nicht gewalttätig oder macht aus Menschen Amoklaufer 

aber trotzdem können von mir aus  WoW ruhig abschaffen ich finds mittlerweile langweilig


----------



## FunnyChrissy (1. Mai 2009)

WOW ganz zu verbieten halte ich für schwachsinnig. Es soll tatsächlich noch Menschen geben, die Freude am Spiel haben und dennoch nicht süchtig sind. Die es in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen betreiben und das wirklich als Hobby betrachten.
Ich finde, wenn man etwas wie WOW verbietet....wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf??? Was wird als nächstes verboten? Schokolade? Nur, weil man davon eventuell dick werden könnte? Es gibt weitaus wichtigeres, als sich um ein Verbot eines Computerspiels zu bemühen. Mir tun die Politiker leid, die sich damit in den Vordergrund spielen möchten. Ein Grund mehr, besagte Partei nicht mehr zu wählen.
WOW ab 18 einzustufen ist da schon eher vertretbar. Betrachtet man, wieviele KINDER das tatsächlich spielen und ihren kompletten Tagesablauf danach ausrichten...da kann einem schon ganz anders werden. Die vernachlässigen nicht nur ihr Leben, sondern auch die schulischen Leistungen sacken dadurch extrem ab. Ich denke, dass viele unter 18 diese Sucht gar nicht wirklich einstufen können. Wobei das bei denen über 18 wohl auch noch oft der Fall ist....aber diese haben es selbst in der Hand und sind für ihr Tun verantwortlich. Bei Kindern kann man das so noch nicht behaupten. Wenn WOW erst ab 18 ist und nur ein paar Minderjährige von der Sucht weggeholt werden können...dann lohnt sich das immer finde ich. Spielen sie es trotzdem, ist das Sache der Eltern entsprechend zu reagieren. Öfter mal nachzufragen, was ihr Nachwuchs da überhaupt treibt. Mehr Interesse am Leben des Kindes zeigen und nicht immer nur blind zu vertrauen. Damit könnte man vieles auch schon im Keim ersticken.
Klar ist WOW nicht wirklich als "brutal" einzustufen. Eine gewisse Gewalt findet sich schon darin. Schließlich "tötet" man andere Charaktere im PVP oder bekommt Quests, die klar aufs Töten ausgerichtet sind. Das Spiel besteht aus Kampf und dergleichen. Wirklich auslöschen kann man das Wort "Gewalt" aber nicht. Wobei es nicht mit Spielen wie "Counterstrike" zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## little sister (1. Mai 2009)

http://www.3min.de/389/38/12/Bubble-Univer...a-Jens-und-Tobi

Die belügen sich sicher auch ständig.
Ich abhängig ? ach was ...


----------



## Spave (1. Mai 2009)

little schrieb:


> omg seid ihr alles Suchties
> Ich glaube bald ohne WOW wäre euer Leben zerstört.
> Ihr tut mir echt leid.



/sign


----------



## Das Affenmensch (2. Mai 2009)

Spave schrieb:


> /sign



Autsch...*facepalm*


----------



## zenturionzi (2. Mai 2009)

Ist mir echt latte weil bald eh Aion raus kommt hehe


----------



## PTY (2. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, hier wollte sich nur wieder ein Politiker profilieren. Und die Presse zieht kräftig mit ... ist ja schließlich Wahlkampf. Ich denke aber, das es derzeit wesentlich wichtigere Themen gibt, um die man sich als Politiker zu kümmern hat. Ein Verbot von WoW wegen der Suchtgefahr wird es nicht geben, dann müssten auch Zigaretten und Alkohol verboten werden. Bitte bedenkt auch, das ein Verbot nicht mit einer USK-18-Einstufung gleichbedeutend ist. Ein Verbot würde heißen, daß das Spiel in Deutschland nicht mehr angeboten werden darf, während man bei einer USK-18-Einstufung das Spiel sehr wohl noch unter Vorlage eines Personalausweises kaufen könnte.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2009)

Was sagt ihr dazu dass WoW abgeschafft werden soll?

ich sage gar nichts, mir hat`s vor lachen die stimme verschlagen und ich kugelte mich gerade einige minuten am boden.


----------



## 1234black (2. Mai 2009)

WoW hat ja auch keine Gewalt nur die Politiker sehn WoW als suchtfalle, viel zu viele Kiddys spielen es die noch in die schule gehn und am tag vll 5-7 stunden am pc hocken.

Und sagen wa mal ich bin gearde in einen Bg oder raid und Gewinne/bekomme den loot oder den sieg nicht dann geht das grosse rumschreien sicherlich los wo es heist,*nie bekomme/schaff ich was* 


Ein ehemaliger freund hat genauso gehandelt er hat immer sich beschwert und gebrüllt wenn er nicht bekommen hat was er in wow wollte,die einzigen gründe was die Politiker über wow sagen könnten wäre das dass spiel süchtig macht und man entwicktelt einen hass wenn man nicht gleich bekommt was man will


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Mai 2009)

diese behinderte sonst was politikerin meint alles zu 
wissen und nur weil ab und an ein paar geistesgestörte amok
laufen und rein zufällig wow spielen muß es daran liegen...
sry sowas nervt derbe und leider kann man die politiker nicht wirklich abschaffen^^
wenn man was an wow tun soll dann ab 18 und/oder alle unter 18
dürfen nur bis 20uhr spielen XD


----------



## $n4re (2. Mai 2009)

O,O also ich kapier diese Politiker nicht....
Warum kommen sie erst nach dem Amoklauf in Winnenden darauf, dass WoW ein ,,Killerspiel'' ist O,O
Und noch etwas: Wenn WoW ein ,,Killerspiel'' ist, warum dann nicht HdRO, WAR und AOC auch?

(Hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, kann also sein dass jemand diese Fragen schon gestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Mai 2009)

little schrieb:


> omg seid ihr alles Suchties
> Ich glaube bald ohne WOW wäre euer Leben zerstört.
> Ihr tut mir echt leid.


lol???biste außenseiter oder findest keine freunde in wow lol sowas
sagt keiner der nichts vom game weiß bzw erst recht sollte er sowas 
nicht sagen nur weil alle sagen das das spiel nicht verboten wird oder 
werden soll...
meine güte solche leute hat man ja echt überall gerade in diesem thread wußte ich ist wieder einer dabei


----------



## norp (2. Mai 2009)

1234black schrieb:


> WoW hat ja auch keine Gewalt nur die Politiker sehn WoW als suchtfalle, viel zu viele Kiddys spielen es die noch in die schule gehn und am tag vll 5-7 stunden am pc hocken.



Komasaufen / überhöhter Alkoholkonsum würde ich als ernstzunehmenderes Problem einstufen, wurde auch mal kurz angeschnitten in der Politik - was ist rausgekommen? Im Grunde redet keiner mehr drüber - hier und da mal ein kleiner Kommentar alle x Fälle und gut.

Verbote lösen keine Probleme - hat noch nie funktioniert und wird es auch nie.


----------



## Darokan (2. Mai 2009)

*"Wie findet ihr es was die Politickerin dort fordert?"*


Klasse Frage aber... na wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> lol???biste außenseiter oder findest keine freunde in wow lol



ich spiele wow bestimmt nicht um neue freunde zu finden.

für den sehr unwarscheinlichen fall eines wow-verbotes: mir persönlich ist es relativ egal. ich spiele zwar gerne wow....aber ein verbot würde mir auch keine schmerzen bereiten


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Mai 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Komasaufen / überhöhter Alkoholkonsum würde ich als ernstzunehmenderes Problem einstufen, wurde auch mal kurz angeschnitten in der Politik - was ist rausgekommen? Im Grunde redet keiner mehr drüber - hier und da mal ein kleiner Kommentar alle x Fälle und gut.


muß dir da vollkommen recht geben ^^
es gibt zu viele probleme die die politiker nicht weg bekommen oder geregelt bekommen.
da sollten sie sich wow als letztes annehmen!!!
naja mehr nach den gewaltätigen schauen , nachm alkohol schaun...
denn alkohol bekommt man  überall auch in nem kiosk oder anderen laden sieht man 
ja fast jeden tag in den nachrichten!
dazu kommt noch das die politiker immer über alles reden und nicht mal die lösungen ansprechen...
soviel zum thema!
achja die arge hat über 7 milliarden euro übrig redet mal z.b. darüber^^
denn dieses geld fehlt vielen die arge versucht leuten nicht alles zu geben die es nötig hätten,
leider kenne ich viele die es brauchen und die bekommen von mir tipps,denn
ich weiß zum glück genau was sie zu bekommen haben XD

mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich spiele wow bestimmt nicht um neue freunde zu finden.
> 
> für den sehr unwarscheinlichen fall eines wow-verbotes: mir persönlich ist es relativ egal. ich spiele zwar gerne wow....aber ein verbot würde mir auch keine schmerzen bereiten


das kann ich verstehen aber dann zu sagen fast alle wären suchtis ist auch nicht die richtige anrede...
da wäre es besser wenn du sagst das es viele suchtis gibt und das das nen problem für verbot seie
so egal gut is ^^


----------



## Phil200sex (2. Mai 2009)

Jaja es is so typisch. Die Politiker wollen ja alles sperren. Jetzt kommt rapidshare, gulli und die anderen seiten auf sone sperrliste, die Politiker bestimmen viel zu sehr was wir zu tun oder lassen haben. Wo ist den da die medien freiheit? meiner meinung , werden die grundgesetze total ignoriert. So hats in Japan auch angefangen .... 
was soll das?


----------



## zorlac (2. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich würd's ab 16 erlauben.
Abgesehen davon denke ich nicht, dass die WOW jemals verbieten können und werden.

Denn so lange das Volk säuft, spielt und sonstwie entertaint wird, wirds ja von den wahren Problemen in diesem Land abgelenkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn die Politker keine richtigen Probleme lösen können wie zbs. Die Wirtschaftskrise,Globale Erderwärmung, Alkoholkonsum bei Kindern/jugendlichen, dann lösen sie eben ein Scheinproblen, und Abra kadabra, Die jugend ist geretet! jetzt tun sie ansatt zu spielen, Komasaufen und Verbrechen begehen und werden zu kleinkriminälen


----------



## G3nGeN (2. Mai 2009)

Jetzt auch noch WoW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol 

ich klaube die haben keine hobbys


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Die kriegen das sowieso nicht durch, also brauch man sich da keine sorgen machen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Mai 2009)

DonVerse schrieb:


> WoW ab 16 oder 18 einzufuehren faende ich noch einigermassen vertretbar und es gibt auch vernuenftige Gruende dafuer.




das ist sinnlos denn 

nur verbotene Früchte schmecken am besten

denn zumal es nicht auf das Körperliche alter ankommt was anscheinen viele hier wegen dieser so genannten "Kiddie" schreie fordern sondern es kann sich auch ein 18+ Jähriger benehmen als würde er gerade mal in die Grundschule gehen.

Ich habe in einigen Instanzen Pala Tankd oder Krieger gehabt die wirklich sau gut gespielt haben und als es sich ergab dass nach dem alter gefragt wurde kamm nur die antwort 14

also bitte keine Vorurteile

und wie schon gesagt dann kauft der Große Bruder das Game halt das Interessiert eigentlich keinem welcher aufkleber auf dem Spiel steht

nachts um 3 kommen Pornos und jeder 12 Jährige könnte die sich angucken 

also was die FSK Kontrolle angeht finde ich das in Dtl.  schon gut geregelt nur ist es bei manchen Spielen leider so das Dtl.  etwas übertreibt 

aber ein Rollenspiel in dem es um Nachtelfen, Orcs und Tauren geht finde ich etwas übertrieben den FSK auf 16/18 zu erhöhen geschweige denn WoW abzuschaffen.

Sollen sich die Politiker um die wirklich wichtigen sachen im Leben kümmern und z. B. mal 1 Monat die Brieftasche ablegen, von Harz 4 Leben KEIN Limusienen Service, Ihre Eigentumswohnung/Villa gegen ne 2 Zimmer Wohnung eintauschen und mal sehen wie sie klar kommen.
Es gibt so viel elend auf der Welt,

in den 60ern wars die Rock Musik heute sinds die PC Spiele und ind 3 Jahren sinds wohl möglich die Autos, die Welt da Draußen hat immer was zu meckern doch sich an die eigene Nase fassen als nen schuldigen zu suchen dafür sind sich die meisten zu fein.


Also klares NEIN zur abschaffung und NEIN zum FSK 16/18


----------



## GerriG (2. Mai 2009)

Es ist ja nicht so das WoW ein großes Suchtpotenzial hat, warum sind Alkohol und Zigaretten ab 18?

Aber, es ist trozdem für keinen ein Problem an Zigaretten und Alkohol ran zu kommen.
Falls es ab 18. wird und es einigen "verboten" wird, suchen sie sich ein anderes Spiel und gut.

Das ist aufjeden fall keine Lösung.


----------



## Howjin15 (2. Mai 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> also ich persönlich find es ne sauerei... ich hoff es zwar nicht , aber wenn sie es schaffen sollte dann würds nich wirklich was bringen.... mindestens 70% der wow zocker würden auch nur auf HDRO oder warhammer umsteigen...



/sign


----------



## Morca (3. Mai 2009)

Aus welchem Lager kommt diese "weise" Frau mit den Verbotsvorschlägen unter dem Arm? Richtig, von der CSU! 

Was daran aufstößt? Das die guten Christen ein Buch zur Glaubensformgrundlage haben das sich Bibel nennt und daß der Inhalt jenes Buches alles andere ist als Jugend- tauglich (und es ging der guten Dame doch um den Schutz der Jugend, oder?!). 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Wähler (welche WoW spielen und diesen "weisen" Schachzug des Populismus mitbekommen haben) bei der kommenden Wahl auch noch die andere Wange hinhalten (Ausnahmen sind möglich, wenn bei manch einem Zeitgenossen kein Licht im "Turm" ist).


----------



## Turismo (3. Mai 2009)

DonVerse schrieb:


> WoW ab 16 oder 18 einzufuehren faende ich noch einigermassen vertretbar und es gibt auch vernuenftige Gruende dafuer.
> 
> 
> Ich persoenlich wuerde mit einer Neueinstufung leben koennen, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass da irgendetwas passiert, ausser noch mehr heisser Luft...




hast du keine ä ö ü tasten ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GerriG (3. Mai 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> hast du keine ä ö ü tasten ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Sorry aber wen intressiert das?


----------



## Gulwar (3. Mai 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> hast du keine ä ö ü tasten ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Stell dir mal vor - es gibt tatsächlich Länder in denen diese Buchstaben völlig unbekannt sind. Da wirst du sie auch völlig vergeblich auf der tastatur suchen.
Du brauchst übrigens auch eine neue, deine ? Taste klemmt


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2009)

und wieder einem menschen den horizont erweitert lieber vorposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (3. Mai 2009)

Ein generelles Verbot wäre falsch. Denn man würde das Produkt da durch einfach nur interessanter machen.


----------



## Papam (18. Mai 2009)

Weiss eigt. jemand wie die dinge stehn?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Mai 2009)

Papam schrieb:


> Weiss eigt. jemand wie die dinge stehn?



klar, ich schaffe es morgen ab...sry


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

die Herren und damen rudern langsam wieder zurück, da es aufeinmal unerwartet starken Wiederstand gibt...besonders in der Wählergruppe bis 30 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Paintball-Verbot ist zZ auch erstmal vom Tisch


----------



## Shrukan (18. Mai 2009)

Ich frage mich wie man von Spielen wie GTA4 oder Doom3 oder Call of Duty oder sonstige Ballerspiele auf ein Rollenspiel wie WoW schließen kann, dass dort Gewalt verherrlicht wird.
Ich meine ich gehe da nicht zum Gegenspieler baller da Schattenblitze drauf und sehe wie einzelne Körperteile durchs Schlachtfeld fliegen oO
Oder am Besten noch man kann ja nicht mal eine Leiche schänden, dass man da einfach mal einen Schattenblitz in den Kopf ballert.
Ne ist klar außer das /emote spucken das kann ich dann verstehen wenn ne Leiche auf dem Boden liegt, aber hey das ist nur ein Text.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie man von Spielen wie GTA4 oder Doom3 oder Call of Duty oder sonstige Ballerspiele auf ein Rollenspiel wie WoW schließen kann, dass dort Gewalt verherrlicht wird.
> Ich meine ich gehe da nicht zum Gegenspieler baller da Schattenblitze drauf und sehe wie einzelne Körperteile durchs Schlachtfeld fliegen oO
> Oder am Besten noch man kann ja nicht mal eine Leiche schänden, dass man da einfach mal einen Schattenblitz in den Kopf ballert.
> Ne ist klar außer das /emote spucken das kann ich dann verstehen wenn ne Leiche auf dem Boden liegt, aber hey das ist nur ein Text.



naja, in WoW hängen schon im Startgebiet Leichen von den Bäumen...in den Pestländern und in Nordend laufen Fleischberge - zusammengenäht aus Leichenteilen - rum...

wenn man so drüber nachdenkt...für Nicht-Spieler wirkt das ziehmlich befremdlich.


----------



## ChAzR (18. Mai 2009)

normal bin ich nicht der freund von unnötigen posts oder zu kurzgeratenden posts, aber........

dazu sag ich besser nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (18. Mai 2009)

spielt ja in ne fantasie variante des mittelalters da hat die kriche viel schlimmeres gemacht als leichen an den baum zu hängen , mann kann sich  auch auf alles so zurecht drehen wie mans mag,  sonic is n igel und der spring dr.robotnic mit den stacheln regelmäßig ins gesicht schock!


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (18. Mai 2009)

ich habe jetzt fürs abschaffen gestimmt...atm ist WoW für mich sooo langweilig geworden aber irgendwie gammelt man doch noch in dalaran rum weil man sonst nichts anderes zu tun hat (RL oder andere PC-Spiele)..allerdings ist das eher jetzt mein Frust über ein einstmals so großartiges Spiel.


----------



## Shrukan (18. Mai 2009)

Selbst wenn da Leichen hängen oder irgendwas zerteilt rumliegt?
Wo kann man Gewalt verherrlichen?
Kannst du jetzt Leichen zerhacken, zerteilen, gezielt morden?

Ich meine ich hau mit meinem Schwert einen Bär und irgendwann fällt der um, wow was für eine Gewalt.. oO


----------



## Leetas (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das wirklich alles zum gähnen langweilig.........

was sollen die armen Politiker denn noch tun um die Stimmen der Leute zu bekommen die keine Ahnung von WOW haben.............und dann abends ihrer Familie erzählen: Wisst ihr was ich vorhin über WoW im Fersehn gesehen hab? Was diese........ääähhhm wie hies die noch??...naja egal, was die da über Wow gesagt hat? Bla Bla Bla.....

Das wirds wohl zu ziemlich treffen wie das bei solchen "Wählern" zu Hause nach so einem Bericht ausschaut.

Ich persönlich mach mir da einfach nicht so viele sorgen drüber, ich spiele zwar gerne WoW, aber wenn es verboten wird wäre das für mich kein Weltuntergang. Das mag für einige anders sein, und ich versteh das auch.

Naja, das erstmal als meine Meinung.

Mfg, Leetas


----------



## Frek01 (18. Mai 2009)

luda schrieb:


> jo bla
> bevor wow abgeschafft wird, baut man die mauer wieder auf
> glaubt nicht jeden scheiß
> 
> ...


seh ich genauso


----------



## volvex (18. Mai 2009)

Dr. schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt fürs abschaffen gestimmt...atm ist WoW für mich sooo langweilig geworden aber irgendwie gammelt man doch noch in dalaran rum weil man sonst nichts anderes zu tun hat (RL oder andere PC-Spiele)..allerdings ist das eher jetzt mein Frust über ein einstmals so großartiges Spiel.



ach und deshalb darf außer dir auch sonst niemand spielen?



Kief schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland etwas "verbieten" will muss erst einmal das Europaparlament zustimmen. Jedes Land der EU darf nicht einfach was verbieten.
> Sondern die anderen Länder müssen zustimmen (zumindest ein paar).
> Frankreich ist eines davon und da der Hauptsitz von Blizz seit Neustem in Europa bzw Frankreich ist werden dort (im Falle eines Verbots) Arbeitsplätze gestrichen => glaube das gefällt denen nicht.
> 
> ...



kompletter schwachsinn..
das europ. parlament hat nichtmal eine selbständige legislativfunktion und selbst wenn
die eu derartige kompetenzen inne hätte, ist die restliche argumentation unsinnig.

mir dreht sich tw echt der magen um bei dem was ich hier lese(politicker!), und dann fragt ihr euch,
warum jemand "ab 18" votet(keine sorge ich hab nicht mitgevotet).
wenn ihr keine sinnvollen beiträge zu diesem politischen thema beisteuern könnt,
dann lasst es und kommt nicht mit eurem gefährlichem halbwissen daher.

die ganze killerspiel debatte ist sowieso schon obsolet, die medienwirksamkeit ist längst nicht mehr
gegeben, da in deutschland ein funktionierendes kontrollorgan existiert und das fällt nunmal auf.

Außerdem nicht alles so ernst nehmen was die lieben damen und herren politiker von sich geben,
auch die lesen ihren namen gerne in den schlagzeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negev (18. Mai 2009)

in 50/100 jahren haben wir kein öl mehr,
klima verändert sich(- immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),
schlimmste wirtschaftskrise seit 1929,
die schäre zwischen arm und reich klafft immer weiter auseinander,
... and so long!

und die haben nix besseres zu tun als über wow zu quatschen!!!
die sollen mal überlegen alkoholwerbung, waffen(damit keiner mehr leute wahllos erschießen kann) verbiten!


----------



## grolaurc (18. Mai 2009)

also ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen:

ALLIANZ VERBIETEN

nur noch horde erlauben!!

FÜR DIE HORDE und BRECHT IHNEN ALLE BEINE!!!!


----------



## Versace83 (18. Mai 2009)

Also bitte... nur wegen einem Bericht in der BILD und einer bayrischen Staatsministerin macht ihr so einen Aufstand???
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass WoW verboten wird geht gegen Null.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Also bitte... nur wegen einem Bericht in der BILD und einer bayrischen Staatsministerin macht ihr so einen Aufstand???
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass WoW verboten wird geht gegen Null.



Wenn es eine Mehrheit gibt im Bundestag kann das sehr schnell kommen...

Besonders weil es keine starken/einheinlichen Interessenverband der Computerspieler/-Wirtschaft gibt.

Und immerhin verdient Deutschland nicht wirklich an WoW...die Gebühren gehen alle nach Frankreich.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Mai 2009)

> totaler schwachsinn, ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass wow der quell allen übels ist, und bezweifle auch, dass wow maßgeben jemals daran beteiligt sein wird.




Standart Spiel mit 100.000 - 500.000 Spielern WoW mit über 10Mio(sagen jedenfalls immer die politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Damit wär der Grund gefunden <.<


----------



## Negev (18. Mai 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Also bitte... nur wegen einem Bericht in der BILD und einer bayrischen Staatsministerin macht ihr so einen Aufstand???
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass WoW verboten wird geht gegen Null.



natürlich geht die gegen null aber schon die tatsache, dass so ein tema überhaupt in der regierung zur diskusion kommt, ist doch schon sehr grotesk


----------

